# Champagne and crumpets, my November wedding blog *We did it! Photos included*



## emyandpotato

I don't really need to do this because I already have a wedding board on Pinterest to obsess over, but quite frankly I love any excuse to obsess over wedding details right now! 

My wedding is on the 6th November 2013. We actually got married at a registry office on the 17th October of this year. It was a very casual ceremony with only two witnesses, and we all wore casual clothes and then went to Nandos afterwards (keeping it classy). Our wedding in November will be our real celebration. The wedding itself will be relatively cheaply done compared to the average wedding, but I am hoping that it will be unique and personal and spectacular. Both me and OH are designers at heart, and when we met at university two years ago we were both studying design courses. I quit my course in favour of a teaching degree as I was pregnant unexpectedly and wanted a career with more security than I would have with a job in the fashion and art world. My OH carried on and is now a graphic designer, and as he gets to design full time I have completely taken over the wedding planning and it is designed and hand made to within an inch of it's life :haha:

We have no real theme or colour scheme, only things that we love. Hopefully, there will be a lot of quirk, but it will still be classy and beautiful. 

This is our venue: www.northcadburycourt.com 

I chose it because it is self catering, which saves us so much money and allows the creativity with food and drink that I wanted. We are also getting it incredibly cheaply (for less than £3k) because we have chosen a midweek winter wedding. The venue has 21 rooms, which are all breathtaking, and we are charging guests £100 for a double room for two nights, and four meals, bringing the cost down to about £1k for the venue alone, leaving food, furniture hire, and little extras. 

My dress is Kristene by Claire Pettibone (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...e-pettibone-kristene-update-got-my-dress.html) which I bought second hand for a fraction of the price. 

As we are already married, we are asking BIL to be the registrar at the ceremony, as of course it doesn't need to be legal. This will be very casual and personal to us. My little sister, who trained as a singer, is going to sing in Italian before and after the ceremony. 

We are not having a wedding car as see no need. We are also not having a DJ or band as we can't afford it. Instead we are putting out our own vinyl player and collection of records, and inviting guests to chose their own music and keep the party going themselves. We also cannot afford a professional photographer, but I am hoping to get in touch with the local university and ask if any photography students are interested in return for a small fee and reference. If not we will rely on friends and family!


----------



## Lauren25

I have been waiting for you to do one of these!
Your venue is beautiful! I love it!
Can't wait to hear everything else :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks lovely! 

A few details I have planned:

- There is a large open fireplace in the ballroom. I am going to put little vintage ottomans and rugs around it, and have trays of crumpets and marshmallows, along with vintage toasting forks for people to toast their own snacks. 
- I am getting a victorian dark metal bath tub and placing it in front of one of the huge georgian windows in the ballroom and filling it with ice and bottles of white wine. There isn't a fridge large enough and no bar so I had to be a bit creative here. We will also have smaller coolers dotted around the reception with single glasses of wine, as well as beer and cider. 
- For our seating plan, I have bought a very large rusty metal tray and am painting it like a chess board (except with more squares) and placing chess pieces on the board in the same order as they sit in the room itself (we are having two long tables). The chess pieces are all vintage and mismatched as I sourced them second hand, and I have used a saw to cut a slit in the top to hold a place card. 
- We are not having bridesmaids or ushers as I don't like the idea for some reason?! Don't know why. Everyone we have invited is special to us, as we are having only 40 guests. We are trying to involve everyone as much as possible in the day to make it personal to us. 

I will post a bit more later, tea time!

ETA: A link to my wedding pinterest, with EVERYTHING on it https://pinterest.com/ketchupsandwich/w-e-d/


----------



## CatStorey

Amazing!! I can't wait to read more!! 

Your ideas are fantastic. And your venue.......amazing! 

I had a similar idea about photographers. I wasn't going to have one at all and just have my family take pictures. 
Then I decided I did want someone and as we have the Winchester School of Art here we have plenty of budding artists and photographers. I thought I could see if anyone was willing to do it for us to use as part of their course/portfolio for the future. 

Then I realised all the students would still be away on Xmas leave and maybe no one would turn up on the day. I was really panicking about it! 
So I have found a fantastic local girl who is a graduate from the Art School. She is a budding photographer and has done a couple of weddings but mostly works with babies and children (a good selling point for me!). So have gone with her for a very reduced fee.


----------



## aly888

So glad you have started a journal :lol: I love your ideas. Your day sounds like its going to be so relaxed and fun!! I'm following you on pinterest now too :thumbup:


----------



## emyandpotato

Okay so you guys have seen my dress, this is the rest of my outfit! 

These are my shoes. Actually not vintage (sob) but they look it, and are much nicer IRL. I have added these shoe clips from the 1930's to them to make them more personal and add a vintage touch. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/JK492__04514_zoom.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull365802995_j1km.jpeg

My accessories are all mismatched but still 'go' when they are all together with my dress. I like it this way, I feel like it adds some quirkiness to the dress and shows my personality. Plus it will be a late afternoon and evening wedding in November mostly lit by candle light so I think the antiqued jewellery will work really well. 

This is my necklace. It was handmade and is actually two eucalyptus pods dipped in gold, I love that! Anyway I have lengthened the chain so it sits about an inch lower than on the photograph, which goes really well with the shape of my dress. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull332597122.jpeg

My earrings and bracelet are both vintage. They are absolutely tiny IRL, not nearly as chunky as in the photos. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull371453263_hy0p.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull380255648_sd61.jpeg

My hair is quite difficult to explain, I am having a bit of a mix between both of these styles. Sorry, I know that's hard to picture! I love the wispiness of the second style, it is very me, but obviously I want to keep it elegant for my wedding day. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/back-to-back.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/explore-stories-the-latest-before-i-do-hair-makeup-before-i-do-how-to.jpeg

I am also having one of these two sets of hair accessories. I can't decide! 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull383223525_hoql.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull268209061.jpeg

I am also considering having a few sprigs of dried lavender or some other dried flower in my hair, not 100% sure though. 

Also having my wellingtons on standby incase I want to go out in to the grounds (it is November!) and am either going to bring a warm shawl or thick knitted cardigan for the evening when everything is more casual. I am not one for fur stoles or posh shrugs. Oh and these are my wedding socks, because it is not comfortable sitting by the fire toasting marshmallows in heels :haha: Winter socks is actually insisted upon in our dress code...

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/CASHMEREFAIRISLESOCK.jpeg

So that's it for how I'll be dressed. I know it is definitely not everyone's style but it is so very me and I think it suits the style of our day.


----------



## aly888

I love it!! Where are the shoe clips from? I'm looking for some similar o yours or my wedding day
Your jewellry is all gorgeous too. I think I could quite happily clone your day and just put me and my OH and our guests in it and be very happy :lol:


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you! They are from Etsy, all of my jewellery and hair accessories are actually xD It's brilliant for cheap vintage finds. 

Haha you say that but I am planning for it to be quite weird and wonderful. I know it isn't everyone's thing as I have read a billion wedding magazines and not seem anything similar in any of them. Worries me a bit that it will be a disaster but hopefully it works and everyone loves it!


----------



## CatStorey

Everything is stunning! Just running out the door so will write more later. 

But just wanted to say........I need those shoes my life.........they are gorgeous!!


----------



## emyandpotato

Sorry I know I am spamming the board here but it's fun to actually be able to tell people my wedding plans! 

Favours: 

We have our venue from Tuesday lunch time til Thursday evening and most guests are staying over. Our wedding will be the Wednesday afternoon. We have invited guests for tea and pizza on the Tuesday night, a very casual thing, with everyone likely tired from travelling and so we will all just be sat in the living room sharing some pizza and drinking warm drinks. In the rooms of the guests staying, and handed out on arrival to the guests not staying (these guests are still invited for pizza and tea the evening before the wedding), I have put a wedding box. It will basically be like this, but I am going to attach a fork to each box on the exterior. Inside the box will be a slice of cake, some biscuits (because they will be tired and hungry from travelling), a handwritten note to each of our 50 guests saying what they mean to us and thanking them for coming, information about the venue and area, and timetable of the wedding day. Oh and the confetti! I think I am going to do the dried lavender idea and just put a sprig in each box with a note about it being to throw at the end of the ceremony. It will be presented like this:
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2012-11-17at173443.png

The box will be based on this:
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/34947721477.jpeg

Children will have a similar box, except without a fork (there will be a cupcake instead of cake), and with an animal like this, complete with moving body parts, on the lid of the box. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/imgres.jpeg

Inside the children's box there will be a flag to wave during the ceremony, a small pot of 'magic dust' (glitter), a cupcake, bubbles, and a special invitation to the playroom (yes there is a play room :D ). There will also be a helium balloon attached to each box with a velvet ribbon. We are only having about four children attending, all around 2 years old. 

For our place settings (which we debated not doing, but I want guests to meet new people and I think a table plan makes this work) we are using shells with the names painted inside like this:

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/backyard-maine-wedding-from-cuppa-photography.jpeg

We are inviting guests to keep these as a momento so they act as a favour, but as the real favours we are giving each guest something individual to wear (paper hat, bowler hat, headdress, mask...). Each will be unique and classy, not comical. Some examples: 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/16054831612.jpeg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/13918718405-1.jpeg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/20334655939.jpeg

They will either be placed on the plate or on the back of chairs, depending on how they look better.


----------



## CatStorey

Omg...............everything about your wedding is just amazing! 

I love that you have your venue for a few days and its all yours. I'm picturing in my head everyone all relaxed, snuggly in their big socks......chatting....laughing.....getting to know one another. Its going to be such a magical few days! 

Its kind of what I was trying to achieve. I really wanted everyone to stay in the same venue as the wedding meal but just couldn't afford it. So having the house is the next best thing. 

All your ideas are lovely and so different. I have a feeling people will be talking about your wedding for a long long time :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you lovely :) We couldn't have afforded it usually, it was amazing luck to find the venue that we did and that they are so willing to compromise on price. I just can't believe it most of the time! 

Yet another update (feel free to roll your eyes!):

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/17381148533526857_CXhrOVoz.jpeg

Photo above is by Tim Walker, who's work I absolutely covet. Anyway, taking inspiration from this photograph I am going to set up a miniature cinema in my venue. There is a room used for conferences that is plain white but is panelled similarly to the room in the photo. It has two large georgian windows and a fireplace but otherwise is completely plain. I am going to take one of the boats used in the ceremony room, fill it with cushions, put cushions and rugs on the floor, add a few vintage sofas (luckily my venue already has these!) and rent a projector and use it to play my favourite quirky films, projected on to the wall, throughout the night xD The only light in the room, apart from the film screen, will be from the fireplace. I am also going to put out some biscuits, a bowl of seasonal berries, and a bowl of walnuts and a nutcracker, for sophisticated snacking. The 'cinema' will be open from about twenty minutes after the buffet begins, and people will be free to just wander in and out as they please.

These arrived today too! I am a child at heart and adore balloons. I think these are amazing, especially the trim. They are a whole metre wide! I have four in all, not sure where I will put them exactly but they'll look cool anywhere I'm sure. https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/17381148532402717_WgHQL75W.jpeg


----------



## emyandpotato

Rory's outfit for the wedding: 

He's having mismatched heritage tweed clothes, a blue shirt, quirky tie, and a handkerchief in his top pocket. Hopefully a quirky scarf too if I can persuade him. He will be two when we have our wedding. 

OH is wearing something very similar, except that he won't wear a scarf and wants an owl feather in pocket rather than a handkerchief. None of the men are wearing buttonholes, I plain don't like them. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/-1.jpeg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2012-11-18at154205.png
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/7040103113_1_1_3.jpeg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/5644760730_1_1_3.jpeg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/5644762706_1_1_3.jpeg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/7545766406_1_1_3.jpeg

All of Rory's clothes, except the trousers, are by Zara, and everything is stuff that he can wear again.


----------



## KittieB

Wow your wedding is going to be gorgeous! I love the theme and everything!


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you :)

Another little titbit:

This is our guest book https://www.etsy.com/transaction/100196309

Okay not conventional I know, but the idea is that every guest circles the word that they think best describes the wedding and signs their name. Simple and original :) Plus I adore writing and am a book addict so it's a bit of a gesture towards that. 

We are also having a section with low stools/cushions/low tables with a shisha pipe on it (flavoured smoke, it's totally legal). I bought a vintage shisha thingy on Etsy and I'm planning to make a replica to this box and use it to put the different flavours in for people to help themselves. Complete with instructions on the lid for those unsure. Will likely also use this design to put jams/sauces in on the tables as I just adore it. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/bd0459cc-8958-45c4-b120-330bd8a8856a.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull375452235_98g3.jpeg


----------



## aly888

LOVE your guest book!!!!! Ah mah gawd, I would literally be willing to pay you to plan my wedding. It's gonna be amazing :D and what a great idea with the shisha. Too many of my family would be against it (they disapprove of smoking in general) for us to have anything like that at our wedding though


----------



## CatStorey

Awk.......I love the outfits! Rory is going to look fab. So cute! 

I tried to persuade my oh to wear a tweed suit but he was having non of it :(

Your guest book idea and shisha are brilliant. I second the above poster - I would so pay you plan my day. Ever thought about a career change into wedding planning.....lol........


----------



## Lauren25

All of your Ideas are out of this world, the are all amazing and all go together so well!
You should deffo be a wedding planner, you'd be fab at it!


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you so much! Haha I'd love to be a wedding planner but it's apparently no fun in the slightest. Will just have to stick with teaching and stock up on ideas for when Rory gets married. I am gonna be the most annoying future MIL ever :blush:


----------



## emyandpotato

Just found this on Pinterest and I love it! Really want to do it now but can't figure out how. Anyone know how to do a confetti drop at a wedding? Our venue has really high ceilings which may cause issues. 

https://pinterest.com/pin/17381148533563322/


----------



## aly888

Something like this: Confetti Machine

Or you can DIY it yourself a la: Confetti Drop Box

Obviously with the DIY one you would scale up as required, either with a bigger box or multiple boxes :thumbup: Unless the venue has painted ceilings (ie, Michelangelos Sistine Chapel) then you can get those hooks that stick to walls/ceilings and come off without leaving any marks. Then all you'd have to work out would be routing the release string. And getting a ladder! :thumbup:


----------



## emyandpotato

Food:

Okay this bit is quite complicated to anyone who can't see in to my head but I will do my best to explain it! For the food, we're having a posh picnic. It will be mostly cold food similar to what you'd get on a summer picnic, but more appropriate for winter and hopefully nice enough for a wedding. Doing it this way a) because it fits the aesthetic I have in mind and b) because we can't afford a caterer and therefore a three course sit down meal can't happen.

This is our reception room (quite a lot bigger than it looks, there is a lot of space behind the camera, and behind the pillars is a good few metres in width again. Oh and we're taking the curtains down): 



We are having two long tables in the centre of the room, with 20 or so people per table. We're not doing the top table thing and although me and OH will sit together the rest of our family will be spread out. The tables will be covered in light grey/beige linen table cloths. The place setting will be very simple: One bowl, one plate, a knife, two forks and two spoons, and a wine glass. There will be extra cutlery and plates on a table elsewhere for guests to get if needed. We are not having centrepieces on our tables. There will be the odd candle/small vase of flowers but our plan is to have our food and drink as our centrepieces.

I have been collecting, and am continuing to collect, vintage trays and bowls etc from charity shops and car boot sales. A few examples: 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull368727812.jpeg (for jam/chutney)

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull384698027_slzb.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull341015043-1.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull386765860_d4g6.jpeg (it's an umbrella stand but gonna use it as a wine cooler)

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull376514237_3v75.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull356711255_a4ze.jpeg

Loads more obviously, just a few examples. These will be filled with food; bread, fruit, cakes, biscuits, cheeses, pastries etc etc. There will be sauces and things all in pretty pots, and white wine will be in coolers (extra in the giant bathtub) and red wine will be on the table, along with jugs of water and lemonade. 

The food that needs covering, which is probably about two thirds of it, will be in boxes. Okay I know that sounds weird but picture a Parisienne bakery and that's the sort of feel I'm going for. I am designing and making all the boxes myself. They will all have slightly different designs but fit the colour scheme. Taking inspiration from things like this: 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/17381148532402748_sVCa5AF4.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/4538530884_ff172d0a4f_b.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/back-to-books.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/contacts.jpeg

I know a lot are books and erm, not boxes, but I adore books and they are a bit part of my wedding inspiration. The reason I wanted to use boxes is because I adore the look of them, and because my initial idea was to have my reception at the outdoor cinema at Somerset House and to just give each guest a picnic box of food and drink. That fell through though so I'm doing this, which I actually prefer now :haha:

There will then be the mussel shell place names (https://www.shellco.co.uk/CF058000.html) and the hat/headdress etc favours. Cutlery will be tied with dark grey velvet ribbon. It will all be vintage and mismatched. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/17381148532503945_JnmKRoPI.jpeg


----------



## aly888

That room is gorgeous. Your whole wedding is going to be gorgeous. I love it!!


----------



## Lauren25

Love the picnic idea, sounds fab! Do you know what kinds of food you'll be having yet ?
Your whole wedding sounds like its going to be so relaxing, laid back and enjoyable!


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you :flow: 

Food wise very simple. It will be home made, bought from small local farm shops, or from M&S. For the savoury stuff I am thinking a selection of different and weird and wonderful breads, LOADS of cheese (I am obsessed!), cold meat platters, salads, perhaps pasta salad, tartlets, pies, pastries and pasties, quiches, crumpets for toasting on the fire of course.... If I do a few bits and pieces of hot food it be likely be things like a few hot pies, vegetables, mushrooms (my favourite food), and ermm pizza, burgers and chips. Before you lose all interest in the wedding, I mean pizzas like this https://pinterest.com/pin/17381148533401271/ cleverly cut to look classy, chips cut so thin that they look like cool gourmet potatoes and you don't even realise they're chips, and miniature burgers that don't look like burgers at all, just very posh sandwiches. I did have photos but lost them :'( I promise it won't be as tacky as it sounds though! 

For sweets we are having everything we can cram in to the venue! Just absolutely all types of biscuits, cakes, sweet pies, fruit.... It decorates the tables to have beautiful cakes just sitting there anyway so that's my excuse 

A few food ideas on my Pinterest if you want a slightly better idea than what I'm giving!


----------



## Redfraggle

Just been reading your thread and well, WOW! 

Yours is the sort of wedding I would just love to be invited to. Informal, special and intimate and totally represents the people getting married.

I love it all!


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you, you guys are making me smile so much! I've been worried that people will hate it because it isn't conventional but ultimately showcasing our personalities. 


Some random little details:

I got these stars to be dotted around tables. There will only be a couple but I love them.


I bought these (they're dried) to go in the few floral arrangements we'll have, although there won't be many, and to go in my bouquet. With a winter wedding at night time I didn't think loads of flowers would really work. Plus I can't afford them :blush: 


I know they're not for everyone, and that the flowers are maybe a bit gothic, but I think next to something like dried sea lavender and a peonie the contrast will look amazing.


----------



## emyandpotato

And we paid the deposit for the venue today, I am so giddy about it all, it's actually happening!!


----------



## emyandpotato

Going to a Vintage Wedding Fair tomorrow! So excited! Dragging OH and LO along as well because I don't want to go alone, and gonna hit the Christmas markets afterwards. Hopefully will find some prop suppliers as I still need rowings boats, chairs and a bath tub. 

I sent an email to two universities near to my venue about the possibilities of student photographs so crossing my fingers that I find someone. 

Have also been working on my invitations, which are in the form of a collection of books in a box, you know like how you can buy boxes of Beatrix Potter books for example? Each 'book' will be a different section of the invite. Obviously more adult appropriate that the Beatrix Potter books too. Having loads of fun designing them but it's stressful getting all the tiny details right. Can't wait to show them off when they're finished!


----------



## Redfraggle

Have you tried gumtree and freecycle for the boats, chairs and bathtub?


----------



## emyandpotato

You know what no I haven't, brilliant idea, thank you! xD


----------



## Redfraggle

Glad to help! :flower:

Have fun at the wedding fair


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you, really looking forward to it! 

Had a look on Gumtree etc and no luck, but I have almost a year to find what I need so no rush! Gonna check out some of the vintage find stores near my parents' house in Cumbria, there is always something beautiful there. 

Oh and totally OT but here are my chess pieces for my seating plan, and one of my vintage trays, which are serving as temporary flat decor until my wedding.


----------



## aly888

Have fun at the fair today. Hope you find some treasures :)


----------



## emyandpotato

So the vintage fair was okay. Tenner entry for both of us which was a lot considering what it was but we had a good time. We spoke to a lot of photographers but they are just so expensive that I don't think it's an option for us. I know everyone goes on about investing in photos but I can't get my head around the £1.5k price tag they all seem to want. 

There was also a lot of stationary and event planning which I honestly found quite tacky and unoriginal. That's probably just me though cos I have very weird and specific tastes. It's no issue anyway as I am doing all of that myself. There were loads of dresses but none as pretty as the one I have :D 

We did, however, find a vintage clothing stall selling menswear and we bought OH the most beautiful 1930s tweed jacket. It really suited him and it matches Rory's jacket! It only cost £25! If I had had my way I'd have bought him vintage brogues, cufflinks, tie, wallet, braces, waistcoat etc etc but OH hates shopping and was keen to leave after trying on almost every jacket they had :haha:

We also came across these guys: https://vintage78dj.co.uk/contact/

I hadn't initially wanted a DJ because I find them tacky but these guys are vintage gramophone DJs and it just looked so cool and the set up was very pretty. They're quite reasonable too at only £350 so I'm seriously considering hiring them for an hour or two. 

There was also this band which I am in love with: https://www.thenewvintageband.com/

I don't know how much they cost and have emailed them very tentatively, although I expect they'll charge a small fortune. if by some miracle they only charge a couple of hundred then they'd be an amazing addition to the reception. 

All in all quite a good day!


----------



## aly888

Glad you had a nice time. I was surprised to hear you had to pay an entry fee though :wacko: I would have presumed the venue would have been charging each 'stall holder' a fee to be there so why charge visitors too??

I'm one of those people that says "the photos are with you forever" and we are spending a lot on a photographer, but you don't have to spend a fortune. I can see why it's so expensive. A good photographer will spend hours editing the pictures, and that's all time he/she has to charge for. If you don't mind not having 'edits' then I'm sure you can find a perfectly reasonable photographer for a lot less :thumbup: if nothing else, the photographs show you parts of the day you may have missed :)

Have you got a pic of the jacket? Sounds amazing. I'd never get my OH in anything original like that. He's so boring :lol: 

Fingers crossed you get a reasonable quote back. Remember, you can always negotiate ;)


----------



## emyandpotato

I just don't have the money for it and can't see any way of getting it really, unless I sell my dress or something. Food and alcohol will only come to about £700, venue is very cheap (and parents are paying :blush: ) and everything else I'm doing as cheaply as possible. I guess I could not have any music :shrug:

Hoping to persuade a photography student but waiting to hear anything on that. 

Yeah here's a photo, excuse my goofy OH and his boxers, it's a terrible pic! :dohh:

ETA OH made me take the photo down.


----------



## aly888

Omg your OH has the BEST hair!!!! The jacket totally suits him.

Don't feel that you 'have' to have a photographer hun. I love photographs. I love the unknown stories behind them. I love how a seemingly plain photograph can mean the world to somebody. But I also studied photography so I always budgeted for a photographer. It sounds to me like you're going to have a lot of keepsakes from your day and that might be your 'photo album', if that makes sense? Not everyone has a photographer and there certainly is no need if you don't think you'll ever look back at the photos :shrug: Don't sacrifice something you definitely want for something you're happy not to have


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you :) 

I definitely want photos, but I am hoping to get a student photographer or get a friend to take them. They may not be the same exact standard but I would rather have the day itself feel perfect than pay the photographer more than I am putting towards everything else put together. My dream photographer would be Marianne Taylor but she charges about £3k so it isn't gonna happen!


----------



## CatStorey

Glad you enjoyed the Vintage Fair and fab you got your OH's jacket (sad I missed the pic though!)

Crossing my fingers you manage to get that band. That would be wonderful! 

I am totally with you on the photographer. I can no way afford a proper one. Its just not possible. I actually put an ad on here - https://www.networkstudentphotographers.co.uk/posting

I have had tons of people email me willing to do my wedding for cheap or even free. Some of them seem really great, like a lady who closed her business while she had a family. She is starting back up again so looking to shoot some weddings to update her portfolio. 

I think with a wedding as amazing and original as yours there will be loads of photographers willing to do it. 

I have ended up with a local girl though who not long graduated from Winchester Art School and is building up her business. She has done a few weddings and is charging me £150 which I'm happy with. 

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you for that, I didn't know it existed! Can I steal the idea and post an ad? Realistically I don't think we will be able to afford the band, but hopefully the vintage DJ guys will work out if not! My sister is singing before the ceremony so there will be live music there at least!


----------



## CatStorey

Of course my love. Put up a post and you'll get loads of responses. 

It took about a day for my ad to appear. Just incase like me you get impatient and spend a whole day refreshing the page :) 

The DJ sounds amazing!

xxx


----------



## aly888

I think if you describe your day and the style you like you'll definitely get a huge amount of responses. Any photographer would be mad not to jump at a chance to photograph a wedding as unique as yours :thumbup:


----------



## Lauren25

Glad you had a good time at the wedding fair, I think that's a bit steep to pay too!

We were the same with Aly on the photographer front, the picture are a very important thing for us, but you have to spend the money you have in what's important for you! I deffo think you'll get lots of offers if you advertise though as your wedding just sounds out of this world!

I wanted a band but we are having a DJ, I couldn't get over what bands charge, here you are looking at a minimum of £1000 for band! The DJ you put looks fab though!


----------



## emyandpotato

The band emailed me back, they're asking £1200 for the bare minimums. So that's a no go. Gonna go ahead and book the vinyl band guys ASAP :happydance:


----------



## emyandpotato

I put an add on Gumtree for vinyls to buy or rent for my wedding and managed to get 50 cheesy 70s and 80s pop vinyls for £20! Within about five minutes of the posting as well! Add those to my collection and that's the evening music sorted! Gonna let guests mess around and choose their own music.


----------



## emyandpotato

So with Aly's help I've decided to have Fantastic Mr Fox playing at our mini wedding cinema. Good job too because my other entertainment option has fallen through.You know those DJs who played all the old music that I wanted? They're asking £400 plus travel and overnight accommodation. They only quoted me £350 at the wedding fair. I don't think I can afford that so having to drop that idea :(


----------



## Lauren25

That's not very good if they said £350 to you! Did you mention to them that you met them at the vintage fair and what they said it would cost?


----------



## KittieB

That's rubbish that they changed it to £400! I'm sure they will drop it back down again once they realize they are losing out on your business


----------



## CatStorey

Thats not good they upped their price :( Did you mention they qouted you £350 at the Fair? 

Hopefully when you tell them you will not be able to go ahead they will come back down to £350. Fingers crossed x


----------



## aly888

Wow, that jumped up a lot!! So effectively they're asking for £200ph if you're paying extra for their travel and accommodation? Blimey! Like the others have said though I'm sure you can haggle them down on the price :)


----------



## emyandpotato

The extra £50 is okay, I could manage that if I really wanted to, but thinking about it £400 sounds a lot more than £350 doesn't it? Haha maybe just me. The fact that they want extra for travel AND the cost of accommodation is what I can't manage, because they'll want a good £00 in petrol as they drive a large van and are based in Yorkshire and then if they want a hotel that will cost a fortune. It just isn't worth it. It's fair for them to ask it, I just hadn't considered it. It's okay though cos I'm just gonna put my own vinyl player out with about 100 records and guests can choose the music themselves, makes it a much more relaxed atmosphere. Plus it doesn't matter if no one wants to dance and everyone just wants to have shisha or toast marshmallows or sit in the cinema because I won't have wasted any money on the music. My little boy is music obsessed anyway so I am building a collection of vinyls for his sake :)


----------



## emyandpotato

I can't believe it's December tomorrow which means only 11 months til I have to have my wedding all sorted by! One thing I need to get around to doing, as it's a huge job, is making my wedding tents. I don't know if I've mentioned it but I love festival themed weddings, but obviously that isn't an option in November. Hoping therefore to have a sort of indoor festival in that huge ballroom. Going to have a few miniature tents, big enough for maybe two people to sit in, dotted about the room. I know that sounds so odd but I've been obsessing over this idea forever. I am thinking floaty materials with some linens for strength, and a mixture of quite structured tents and some that are simply material draped over rope IYKWIM? Try and picture it with an open fireplace and candles and flowers and persian rugs on the floor it makes a bit more sense. This is a bit of a mood board of ideas:

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/dashboard.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/moroccan-rugs.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/search-1.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/5493690153.jpeg

I'm also toying with the idea of having our own winter cocktail as neither me nor OH are big wine or beer fans. IDK, it's obviously extra work but I quite like the idea. It'd have to be something that didn't need ice though. Oh and I know nothing about drinks :dohh:


----------



## aly888

Those tents are cute. You should use recycled material too (ie, old throws/blankets etc like the second picture. I love that)

Yikes mixology can be tough. I'm sure you can get packages where someone creates your own personalised cocktail though. Either that or I dreamed it, which means I may have just found an opening in the market :haha:


----------



## Redfraggle

How about a big bowl of punch? Not much extra work then, you just need a big bowl and leave everyone to help themselves!


----------



## emyandpotato

I absolutely would do that if I knew of a tasty drink that doesn't need ice or anything and that is easy to make. Me and OH so rarely drink that I'm completely clueless! White russians are my absolute favourites but they need ice don't they? And I don't know many other cocktails! 

Thanks Aly, I love the second one too! So much to do :dohh: Still working on my invites at the moment, really struggling to find the time with my degree and childcare and Christmas. Having sooo much fun though, totally fantasising about being a wedding stylist haha.


----------



## aly888

Food for thought...



> Everybody knows the name of their favourite cocktail. Many never give thought to how those special cocktails were created. Those drinks were created by someone at some time and now they are enjoyed by millions who are unknown to the creators of those drinks. The Tom Collins, Martini, Sangria, Sake Bomb and the Long Island Iced Tea are all in the class of rock star cocktails that have become staples at most every bar in the world.
> 
> The reality is that anyone can create their own signature cocktail; all they need is creativity and a little time for trial and error.
> 
> Here are some things one would be wise to ask themselves before attempting to come up with their own signature cocktail.
> 
> What drinks to you like?
> 
> For a person who wants to come up with their own signature cocktail, while they want it to be unique, they can still look for inspiration. The best information will come from recalling what drinks they actually enjoy and figuring out why.
> 
> Have you chosen a base spirit?
> 
> The base spirit is an important selection because it is the driving force behind the rest of the drink. It is important to make sure that anything added to the base spirit is a complementing flavour. There is a reason why orange juice is often seen mixed with champagne rather than cognac.
> 
> Is it for a specific event?
> 
> If the cocktail is for a themed party, the drink should fit the theme. For example, choosing a base spirit for a cocktail like Russian vodka might not be the best idea for a Mexican fiesta themed party.
> 
> What type of glass will you serve it in?
> 
> Of course, once you come up with the drink, you need to then figure out what type of glass would be best to present the drink in. Yes, this is one of the cases where presentation means everything. No one will have near as much fun drinking your new blueberry-pear martini out of a beer mug as they would out of chilled martini glass.
> 
> Can you be imaginative?
> 
> Sure, there are some guidelines that have been presented to help a person come up with a signature cocktail they'll enjoy serving to their friends for years to come; but that doesn't mean one shouldn't stretch their imaginative legs in creating their new cocktail. By all means, try out things that people wouldn't ordinarily think of and who knows, it might turn out to be the best idea.
> 
> The key thing to remember when creating a signature cocktail is to let who you are shine through; let the drink somehow be a reflection of you. When they drink it, hopefully, they will learn something new about the creator of the cocktail. Perhaps they will be so inspired by the new combination of flavours that have been introduced to them, they'll want to go home and create a signature cocktail of their own.


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you lovely :flower: To be honest I can't even think of a spirit I like on it's own. Think I'll just save time and money and serve wine, beer and lemonade. Gonna be catering myself so I'll have loads to do.


----------



## emyandpotato

Rory is spending the night with the in laws so have been making my invites! They are literary themed. I am doing an outer cover with smaller 'books' inside. Each book has a different theme and look but will go with the others as if they're a collection. I haven't written the standard invitation either, I've gone with a sort of post-modernism style and written bits as if it's a novel or a poem. I need to go shopping for the paper (not sure if I want plain cream coloured card or a colour?!) and make the insides but I've done this for tonight. Does it look okay?

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/Invitex.jpeg

Oh and this is what I'm going to do the actual layout like, with tiny books inside of it. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/135530270005666026_27cvQnRH.jpeg

They're gonna be tiny, like matchbox sized, not as big as the image.


----------



## emyandpotato

Found some antique bath tubs on Ebay! Hopefully I'll manage to get one of them quite cheaply but just gonna have to wait the auction out! Here are some that I'm watching on there. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/-2.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/4ecade258f.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/-1-1.jpeg


----------



## aly888

Love that last one. That second one must be crazy heavy!! Fingers crossed you get one at a bargain price


----------



## emyandpotato

The last one is amazing isn't it! It's the most expensive. I've made an offer to them but they haven't replied and I don't think they'll accept it. How much do you think is reasonable for something like that? :wacko:


----------



## emyandpotato

I got the middle one because it was cheapest. Excited!


----------



## aly888

Oooohhhh yay you got it! Where the heck are you storing it until the wedding?? Lol


----------



## emyandpotato

I decided not to buy the other one in the end as my friend Jessie found this one online and it's amazing! Going to ask my mum for it as my birthday/Christmas present as it's my birthday in January. As for what I'm gonna do with it, well, I was planning on filling it with cushions and blankets and letting Rory use it as a bed for his teddy bears :) 

https://kissthefrogagain.co.uk/shop/category/garden/vintage-tin-bath-2/


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm not gonna make a huge deal out of the cake, and we aren't going to get one especially made or anything. I actually didn't want a cake originally, I wanted a cheese tier thingy because I love the textures of them, but OH said no. This is what we're going for instead:

This is our stand, which like everything else is vintage and I found on Etsy:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/114854...earch_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintagecake+stand

The cake itself is going to be a large circular tier with a small circular tier on top, and they're gonna be different cakes but I'm not sure what yet. I adore texture so it's going to be something like these two, topped with nuts or fruits or something that looks good. I really like how messy and unfinished they are. We aren't going to have icing or anything like that.

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/chocolate-amaretto-crepe-cake.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/tin-roof-ice-cream-cake.jpeg

Hopefully my grandma will make the cake, if we buy the ingredients, as she loves baking. Oh also we're doing the speeches as everyone sits down to eat, and cutting the cake straight away, that way people can help themselves to cake as part of the meal and it's all over and done with and the day can stay relaxed.


----------



## emyandpotato

I have also fallen in love with the idea of serving ice cream in little jars but don't think it's possible as there won't be a fridge in the reception room and hiring one costs a fortune. Any ideas? I think this looks so cute. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/17381148533692277_ySPivegE.jpeg


----------



## aly888

Oh my gosh that other bathtub is even better. Hefty price tag though :wacko: I like your idea of having it as a bed for teddies. Lol

I'm looking for vintage cake stand and serving set on Etsy. Not had any luck yet though :nope: Your cake stand is beautiful. You deffo need a cake, even if it's just a cheesecake (as in cream cheese cake, not the tiered cheese like you mentioned). You gotta have something to shove in each others faces. Haha

Can't help on the ice cream front I'm afraid. Unless you send someone out to get some just before serving it. It's not going to keep without a fridge/freezer/cool box to put it in :(


----------



## emyandpotato

I know, so expensive! Thing is though we'd have to hire fridges or a bar area otherwise and that would cost way more. That's how I am justifying it anyway. Plus it's something I'll love forever and we can use in the house :) 

I know, definitely having a cake, but not gonna spend a fortune on it. The woman I bought my dress off had her cake made based on the details of the dress and it was amazing! Not my sort of thing though, I'm much more casual with my preferences. This is it though, just had to show you because it's beautiful: https://www.sosacphotography.com/blog/?p=1375

https://www.sosacphotography.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/Castlemartyr082.jpg

https://www.sosacphotography.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/Castlemartyr083.jpg

Bet it cost a fortune though!


----------



## emyandpotato

By the way if you're looking for a cake stand check out https://chezreneeshop.com/

They have lovely things, ship to the UK, and are quite cheap when you convert the dollars to pounds.


----------



## aly888

Wowzers! That cake looks amazing. The whole wedding day looks amazing. Don't think there was a single picture where the bride wasn't smiling :lol: But yeah, looks expensive

Thanks for the link hun. I'll have a look later :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Okay this might sound mad but I have fallen in love with these ties! I couldn't persuade OH to wear one but Rory will have no choice in the matter :haha: Am I crazy? The fox goes with the film but the frog one I love as it reminds me of The Wind in the Willows, and literature is quite a big theme in our wedding. Which should I go for? Assuming you don't all think I'm crazy... 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/93438025/fox-tie

https://www.etsy.com/listing/69253912/mens-gift-pretentious-frog-mens-necktie


----------



## Redfraggle

They are fantastic!! I think I prefer the frog one but they are both great.


----------



## emyandpotato

That's my favourite too actually :) Think he can wear it as a cravat as it's an adult tie and he'll only be two.


----------



## aly888

:thumbup: the frog one. They are awesome. How do you keep finding all these amazing things on Etsy?!! I need you to be my Etsy personal shopper :lol:


----------



## BintUmmi

Another vote for the frog! Loving all of your ideas so far.


----------



## emyandpotato

aly888 said:


> :thumbup: the frog one. They are awesome. How do you keep finding all these amazing things on Etsy?!! I need you to be my Etsy personal shopper :lol:

Do you have a Pinterest Aly? That's where I find most Etsy things!


----------



## aly888

Yeah I do. Not on it much though. Should probably start utilising it more often :wacko: Just can't find the time


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Love your theme!


----------



## emyandpotato

MummyToAmberx said:


> Love your theme!

Thank you lovely :flower:


----------



## emyandpotato

aly888 said:


> Yeah I do. Not on it much though. Should probably start utilising it more often :wacko: Just can't find the time


I am obsessed! It's quite silly really but I find it quite inspiring.


----------



## emyandpotato

I am having a few second thoughts about my dress. This is it on someone else, and there's a link to me in it on the first page of this blog.


Spoiler
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/6a0120a65f64b9970c0154383a691f970c-580wi_zpsfbca33f8.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/claire-pettibone-kristene_zps4be577e8.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/6a0120a65f64b9970c01675eb053bd970b-580wi_zpsb9f55396.jpeg

Do you think it would look better with a sash to define the waist and a deeper v-neck like with this dress? I tried this dress on and adored the shape but my mum didn't like the red on it. I dunno :shrug:

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/2730_zps27d1103d.jpeg


----------



## aly888

Noooo, the dress looks beautiful on you!! I'll be honest, when you first poste the thread asking about where you could get one I googled it and felt the pictures made it look really shapeless. But when you put the pictures of you wearing it you totally rock it. I think the woman it was on in the pics was just a bit shapeless (does that sound mean??) :lol: Do not put a sash around it. It will just cover up all that gorgeous detail


----------



## Redfraggle

I wouldn't change a single thing about your dress. It is perfect on you and for you. Honestly, you are breathtakingly stunning in it.


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you girls :flower: Next time I try it on I might experiment with a deeper v-neck and see what it looks like, but good to know it's okay as it is :)

Started a pre-wedding beauty regime today. My hair is a mess from a decade of bleaching and my skin is okay but could be better. I bought a load of Lush products to treat myself and am now using a hair mask weekly, organic shampoo and conditioner, and a leave in conditioner. I bloody love Lush stuff, it works so well and smells so pretty! Also have a weekly face mask and a new organic cleanser. Gonna start toning and moisturising too. I wear makeup every day but I'm rubbish with actual skin care. I also stopped using fake tan a few months ago, and am not dying it anymore so it will be back to it's mousey blonde soon. Not gonna use any heat on it either or any hair spray. Fingers crossed I'll be all pretty and polished by November! Also gonna start using a whitening tooth paste. I'd love those invisible braces as I hate my teeth but not an option unfortunately. Pre-wedding diet to begin after Christmas, but for now I'm enjoying the binging :haha:


----------



## Doodlebug.

Im stalking! love all your ideas... your wedding is going to be gorgeous :)


----------



## aly888

I need to do everything you've said but I only have 5 months to do it :dohh:


----------



## emyandpotato

That's plenty of time Aly! I have been using new products for a week and already people are saying there's a big difference. I think two months before is when people usually start!


----------



## emyandpotato

Few more things to add to my wedding collection! 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull390242235_9chv_zps1a4dbab4.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull389269747_8lzu_zps69d85212.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull332790764_zps739c9f56.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull358978134_zpsdbc397b0.jpeg

And my OH is helping my set up a website offering everything I have for my wedding for hire, and also showing a few designs for invites and offering services as a wedding decor planner. Very tentative at the moment, I know it will most likely not take off but I thought it was worth a try!


----------



## aly888

Fantastic news on the website :thumbup: I really hope it does take off for you. You'd be brill at it. You just gotta remember that you're leaving yourself wide open for people to tell you they don't like your ideas (but also remember that those people are WRONG!!!! :lol:)

And as for the regimes, by hair was always such good condition until I went blonde this year. But I've not touched it for over a month and plan to leave it untouched until the wedding. My skin is very up and down too. My biggest annoyance would be if I spent weeks on an intensive skin care regime ten still ended up with a huge spot the day of the wedding :dohh: But my biggest issue is my teeth. I've looked into those invisible braces and a huge down side to them is it massively increases your chances of cavities, which would be worse :nope:


----------



## emyandpotato

I am blonde but started bleaching it at 13... HUGE mistake! The condition is terrible! Though the Lush stuff is making so much difference it's unreal! For spots on the day I've heard crushing aspirin with a bit of water so it's like toothpaste and using as a face mask the night before is amazing for stopping any spots. Think I'll be doing this! I didn't know they caused cavities, that sucks! I wish I'd had braces at 15 but I was too embarrassed at the time. I'm sure your teeth are fine though! Perhaps just whiten them, even awful teeth look better super white :)


----------



## aly888

I've not heard that aspirin one before :thumbup: I've heard a few instant fix type home remedies like that though. I think I'll need to make a compilation of them all. Haha

I'm sure your hair isn't that bad. Have you stopped bleaching it now until the wedding? Should give it plenty of time to recover. Just make sure you have regular trims. 

Annoyingly I DID have braces at 15 :dohh: but my teeth, like everyone elses I know who had braces, have gone all crooked again. Not as bad as they were, but I'm still unhappy with them. It's hard to realise that what stands out to us most likely goes unnoticed by everyone else. I rarely give a toothy smile but when I do I get lots of compliments on it, and I'm sure you do too! Nevertheless, I've got an appt in Jan about doing something about mine. But I agree, whitening them is a definite :lol:


----------



## emyandpotato

Ooh good luck! Let me know how it goes, I'd love to do something about my teeth! Looked in to veneers but they're so so expensive! Yeah I got it dyed to my natural colour in August (how it is in my display picture) so that I don't need to be doing my roots anymore. It was white blonde before though so quite damaged.


----------



## Lauren25

More beautiful things :)
The website sounds like a fab idea, I really hope it goes well for you, I deffo think you have an eye for it all!


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you lovely :)


----------



## aly888

Oh my gosh I couldn't imagine you with white blonde hair. Your hair is a lovely colour in your profile picture!! I've done the same. Dyed my natural colour so I don't need to do anything to it :lol:


----------



## emyandpotato

I thought it looked cool and quirky but now I realise I just looked a bit chavvy :dohh: This is it when it was bleached. Never again! 


Have had a lovely day looking around brick-a-brak stores with my mum today. I got a little silver pot for £2, some records to add to my wedding collection, and an amazing wooden cabinet that I am going to transform in to a bar at the wedding, sort of like this (although the one I found was miles nicer). I am amazed how cheap things are in some places when you can pay five times that in standard shops.
 



Attached Files:







15427847652.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## emyandpotato

Having huge issues with my invites! I cannot get them right! Done a billion different designs now. I have the inside bit done but I can't get the outer box right. This is my latest fail. The map is of star constellations and the writing says "A party by the light of the moon". Driving me mental!!!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-01-03 at 23.24.39.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## aly888

I think that's beautiful!! But I sympathise with the frustration. I am going through a similar thing with my bouquet :hissy: Whatever you do is going to be gorgeous though


----------



## Lauren25

Yet another fab idea, they look great!
I don't think I can wait til November to see pictures of your day, I'm so excited :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

aly888 said:


> I think that's beautiful!! But I sympathise with the frustration. I am going through a similar thing with my bouquet :hissy: Whatever you do is going to be gorgeous though

Thank you, they're just not right though, know what I mean? It looks too... I dunno, but not right :dohh:

Can you know get the bouquet just so? I haven't looked at flowers but I imagine I'll be the same, I've not seen a bouquet yet that I thought was perfect so I totally sympathise! I'm sure whatever you pick will be beautiful though, and anyway, it's only an accessory to you and your dress most people won't notice it!


----------



## emyandpotato

Lauren25 said:


> Yet another fab idea, they look great!
> I don't think I can wait til November to see pictures of your day, I'm so excited :haha:

Thanks lovely :)


----------



## aly888

emyandpotato said:


> aly888 said:
> 
> 
> I think that's beautiful!! But I sympathise with the frustration. I am going through a similar thing with my bouquet :hissy: Whatever you do is going to be gorgeous though
> 
> Thank you, they're just not right though, know what I mean? It looks too... I dunno, but not right :dohh:
> 
> Can you know get the bouquet just so? I haven't looked at flowers but I imagine I'll be the same, I've not seen a bouquet yet that I thought was perfect so I totally sympathise! I'm sure whatever you pick will be beautiful though, and anyway, it's only an accessory to you and your dress most people won't notice it!Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean :lol: Take a break from them for a week or so and go back to it with a fresh mind :)

My bouquet is made entirely of brooches. I'm struggling to get them arranged in a way that I'm happy with. It's driving my bonkers!! :lol: In some ways I wish I hadn't bothered and had just gone for flowers. Haha


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh wow that's so cool! Could you have some flowers and some brooches perhaps just to experiment with different things? I'm sure it'll look stunning whatever, and it's so unique!


----------



## aly888

I've tried it with flowers but it didn't look right, so I tore it apart. I'm sure it'll be alright on the night, as they say!! :lol:


----------



## emyandpotato

Rory's cravat to wear at the wedding arrived today!
 



Attached Files:







46382_10152405548810541_1423748435_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## emyandpotato

Decided on my bouquet! Gonna do it myself and just bunch everything together. I am very aware this won't be to most of your tastes but I want it to look very bohemian. I'm gonna do mostly these sort of flowers with long stalks:

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/pietoudolflandscapes_zps55d34962.jpeg

Then some peonies or cream coloured roses, perhaps a bit of lavender and, if I can find any, some dandelion clocks. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/PBLavenderRetreatDriedLavender_zps3da94159.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ana-rosa-via-loveyourhomes-blogspot-com-br_zpsde8aef50.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/17381148532404366_NN22zNSk_zps5df56136.jpeg

Will use similar for decorating the venue and will either have lavender in my hair, or something like this: https://pinterest.com/pin/17381148533747618/

Oh and I'm gonna be doing my hair myself :dohh: I know it's a huge risk but I'm having a hellish time finding a hairdresser in an area I don't know at all. I'm just gonna practise practise practise and hope for the best!


----------



## emyandpotato

Also, our venue has said no open flames :cry: I thought about fairy lights but now I'm not sure, so I've been buying old oil lamps as I think they look quite beautiful and I only want soft lighting. The fire will be burning as well, and there will be a few electric lamps around so it won't be too dark. 

A few I have already:

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/113158838

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/113150698

If anyone else has ideas on what I can do without open flames I'd appreciate it!


----------



## aly888

I assume by naked flames they just mean things like candles?? I love old oil lamps and glass lamps like that, but would they consider that a naked flame?

Also a tip for making your own bouquet...practice!!!! I've been making mine for about 10 months now and every time I go back to it I pull it apart and start again. Haha


----------



## emyandpotato

aly888 said:


> I assume by naked flames they just mean things like candles?? I love old oil lamps and glass lamps like that, but would they consider that a naked flame?
> 
> Also a tip for making your own bouquet...practice!!!! I've been making mine for about 10 months now and every time I go back to it I pull it apart and start again. Haha

They mean no tea lights on trays, no pillar candles etc. I'm allowed candles in lanterns that keep the whole thing covered IYKWIM? Hope oil lamps are okay! Not gonna ask and hope no one is there on the day!


----------



## aly888

Haha, good plan ;) I love old rustic lanterns. They're going to really add to the atmosphere :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Matter of upmost importance here! :haha:

What colour linen table cloths? Considering I want a sort of haute boho look.

Dark grey, light grey, or beige? Well and truly stuck!

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-01-15at134722_zps6f071a1f.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-01-15at134806_zps90bb2463.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-01-15at134713_zps15ea37a8.png


----------



## aly888

I can't help I'm afraid. I guess it depends what else is going on the tables and how it'll all look together :shrug:


----------



## Lauren25

I personally prefer the light grey or beige but I agree with Aly I think it depends what else you have on the tables and also what are the rest of the things in your room like colour wise, is there a colour that would blend/suit the rest of the room best ?


----------



## emyandpotato

Another little detail :blush: Gonna serve butterbeer the night before. You know, from Harry Potter? I am a secret Harry Potter obsessee (books, not films) so it's a bit of an ode to that, and to most of my childhood really!


----------



## emyandpotato

I have a new love; dried roses. I think they're stunning, they remind me of oil paintings. Anyway, I'm bulk buying them. They're much cheaper than normal roses so I'm gonna use them all over the venue, along with a few darker flowers like the ones I posted before.
 



Attached Files:







OLD%20PINK%20ROSES%202013_thumb.jpeg
File size: 103.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## emyandpotato

I think I'm gonna paint the white of the wine cooler bath a dark greyish colour, I just think it'd look miles better with the rest of the venue. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/cache_272_272_2_IMG_2899_zpsadfb6a01.jpeg


----------



## emyandpotato

Another thing, and I warn you it sounds very silly, I am thinking of having an outdoor sunset ceremony. In winter. Yeah I know.

Have always loved this idea but obviously didn't think it was possible having a winter wedding, not to mention the cost of teepees being ridiculous. I just found out that my venue has a beautiful walled garden though, so it inspired me to rethink. My idea is to get a very large and very thing sheet of clear waterproof plastic (the flexible fabric-like stuff) and attach it to a sheer sheet of silk or similar and then attach it to the walls so that it forms a large tent like room, and from the underneath only the linen is visible. I am then thinking of getting some fairy lights and putting them on the upside of the linen roof so that they're visible but blurred. I was then thinking of putting a few heaters in, and making a huge campfire for guests to sit around (or possibly a few campfires). I'd have blankets around to give it a cosy feel and keep people warm, and have tea and hot chocolate being served. I'd put candles everywhere so that the lighting was beautiful and I think that as the sun is setting it really would be lovely. Of course, I'd warn people beforehand to wrap up warm! I'm going to view the venue again on the 9th so I'll decide for sure then :)


Inspiration:
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/17381148532404392_EGFcwg9x_zpse9efaa78.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/nightime-wedding-reception_zps30772911.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/search-2_zps1e836978.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/31950113916_zps6399fbf6.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/34757150830-1_zps51415ddc.jpeg


----------



## emyandpotato

I finally made a cover for my invites that I'm happy with! We're having this for the outer page

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/fuckinghell_zps8138adc2.jpeg

then a simple page like this (obviously different words, this is just inspiration) with details, and then the proper details on cards after that.

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/PinnedImage_zpsf8783fb7.jpeg

Hopefully it'll look nice! I have some lovely grey-beige lokta paper (handmade textured stuff) to make them with.


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm struggling a bit with candles. I need ones where the flame isn't too open so I'm quite limited. Which of these, if any, do you think go best with my theme? 

https://www.coxandcox.co.uk/four-mercuried-glass-tea-lights-antique-silver

https://www.grahamandgreen.co.uk/bennett-tealight-holder

https://www.theweddingofmydreams.co...ver-a-grey/258-mercury-silver-tea-lights.html

https://www.nkuku.com/Item/House_-AND-_Home~T-Lights_-AMP-_Candle_Holders/BL30/Box_Lanterns.html


----------



## emyandpotato

And I got a few more bits and bobs in the post today! A beautiful oil lamp, a cake stand, some dried roses and lavender, a milk jug, and some serving bits :happydance: 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/dashboard-1_zps29b88148.jpeg


----------



## aly888

I love your outdoor tent idea :thumbup: just have to hope it doesn't rain. But then, don't we all hope it doesn't rain on our wedding days?? Haha

See, I told you your final design would be amazing. I can't wait to see the final thing

Out of those four I would probably go for a mix of the Graham&Green holders and the nkuku. Which is your favourite?


----------



## emyandpotato

I really really don't know which is my favourite! Totally stuck. I really wanted long candles but not allowed :( 

I know, would be so gutted if it rained! I guess I'd just have to have an impromptu indoor ceremony if it did.


----------



## emyandpotato

Please please can someone help me out with chairs? My venue doesn't have them so I need to hire them, but I don't like the standard gold ones that are popular at the moment (or that style of chair in any colour, really). I like chiavari chairs, but they don't really fit my venue. What I really want is a mishmash of different antique looking chairs but cannot find anywhere to hire them from! These are the sorts I like, though I'm open to suggestions!
 



Attached Files:







prod80140_S13.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 0









Chairs%20-%20Dining%20set%20of%204%20Vintage%20Wood_md.jpeg
File size: 92.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lauren25

Your invites look fab!

Loving your new buys! Candle wish I prefer the top 3 styles and think they fit in better, just looking from the picture above of your new buys!

I'm no help with chairs but the picture you put of the first chair is gorgeous!


----------



## emyandpotato

I know I just adore that first one! If only I could find them for hire :( And thank you!


----------



## emyandpotato

I got a bit carried away buying lovely wedding underwear last night :blush: 

Planning on wearing Spanx during the day and then change in to these at night. Totally impractical but I think they're so pretty, and my OH will love them!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-01-22 at 13.00.49.png
File size: 54 KB
Views: 12









Screen Shot 2013-01-22 at 13.00.59.png
File size: 111.1 KB
Views: 8









Screen Shot 2013-01-22 at 13.01.08.png
File size: 60.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lauren25

Wow they are beautiful, where are they from ?


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks :) Ell & Cee Bridal.


----------



## aly888

They are gorgeous!! My OH doesn't care for lingerie, so I won't be buying anything special :lol: Although I might treat myself anyway. Haha


----------



## emyandpotato

Got myself all upset this evening. I'm stressing that no one will come because it's quite far for some people, and we'll end up just sat there with our parents. Also worried that people will say yes and then cancel on us right before because they can't be bothered. I don't know if I'm being silly :cry: 

Also thinking that if there aren't many people the wedding will just feel empty and crap. We're not inviting that many as it is... I mean I'm really hoping we can count on family, but friends can be flakey. Anyone else have these worries?


----------



## lozzy21

Not really, I'm hoping some family don't come because its far lol but we have lots of family so a few not coming wont make a difference. But if I were just having a small wedding I could understand your fears


----------



## emyandpotato

I emailed a company, Vintage Style Hire, about hiring chairs for the wedding. She's also a wedding planner/stylist, which is an area I'd love to get in to, but I wasn't particularly interested in the fact that she did it as I just wanted the chairs really. She asked if I had a blog or Pinterest so that she could see my style to match the sort of chairs I might be interested in, so I showed her both my Pinterest ( https://pinterest.com/ketchupsandwich/w-e-d/ ) and my blog, which I actually only set up to show my sister and best friend my ideas ( https://champagneandcrumpets.tumblr.com/ ). She emailed me back and asked, out of the blue, if I wanted to be a guest poster on her blog! I know it's not much but I'm really excited, especially as she's a professional wedding planner! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

Yey thats good! I wouldn't worry about people turning up - I am also having a small wedding and I know the people that come will be the important people. And I probably (hopefully) won't even notice them once I'm standing there saying my vows. xx


----------



## Mummy May

Emy! Just had a thought, I'm looking for a rubber stamp to be made for me as I'm doing my own invites and was thinking, couldn't you get one made in the scrawly handwriting that you wanted for the 3 words for your own invites? :D

https://www.facebook.com/cuteziepoodesigns

https://www.facebook.com/skullandcrossbuns.stamps

https://www.facebook.com/LittleStampStore

Be worth it to make them perfect :D xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you lovely! That's a really good idea xD


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh wow that's fantastic news about becoming a guest blogger, congratulations! Make sure you let us know how it goes :)


----------



## aly888

Fab news about your guest blogger position, and on a site that is already established. Must be so exciting! And it's a good way to gain interest in your own styling/planning service ;) ;)

As for people not turning up, I have the same anxiety :wacko: it really stresses me out! My first wedding dream was me and OH were in a massive hotel gettin ready by ourselves and everyone had forgotten. I rang my BMs and they both said they'd forgotten and had made other plans so couldn't make it. I had no-one to do up my dress or anything. It was a bad dream :lol: But im sure it'll be fine. Of the people you're inviting how close are you to them? If they can't make it would they tell you or would they just avoid the subject? Have you sent save the date cards? I'm in two minds about when to send invites. I want to send them early so that if we get people decline we can invite evening guests, but if we send them too early I worry that we'll have to chase people up for RSVPs :wacko:


----------



## lozzy21

Aly i think any time from 3 months to 6 weeks is fine.


----------



## emyandpotato

Glad I'm not the only one! Family we're quite close to, I do think that most will turn up. It's friends that I'm worried about, because of the distance, and because some of my closest friends have been a bit AWOL since I got pregnant. I know there are one or two who wouldn't miss it for anything but I worry that many of them may cancel at the last minute. I'm probably being silly though! As for invites I'm sending them out like in a few weeks. VERY early I know, but it's a long way and on a week day and I'm renting rooms so I really need to know ASAP. Plus I really don't know how many can make it, so I need the RSVPs back so I can sort chair hire, food, table plan etc etc.


----------



## emyandpotato

I will likely send a small follow up letter nearer the time too, just reminding people.


----------



## Lauren25

That sounds like a good plan about the little follow up letter to remind people but I think your deffo doing the right thing for your wedding to send your invites out now, you couldn't wait until say 3 months before as you need to hire things in etc!

Try not to worry about people not turning up, I'm sure you'll be very surprised on the day :)


----------



## emyandpotato

I sorted out a website for guests with essential info on. Took ages cos I'm terrible with things like that, but it's done! Ugly but never mind, it's only for information. Makes it feel a bit more real now that I've sent that to guests! 

https://amyandchristopher.gettingmarried.co.uk/


----------



## Mummy May

I was going to make one of those but didn't really know what to put on it. Might have a go now I've seen yours xx


----------



## aly888

I think these days wedding websites are a really good idea. We put the address to ours on our save the date cards, so hopefully guests will find answers to any questions themselves without asking us :)


----------



## emyandpotato

I just made it cos I didn't fancy putting all of that info in the invites!


----------



## DonnaBallona

Emy I love your planning so far! you're so organised, I love the fact you know exactly what you want.

it looks great. stalking :blush: xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you lovely :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Can I ask you all a really odd question?

Are my eyebrows weird?! I have never plucked them in my life and I'm wondering if I should go get them done properly before the wedding but I'm scared I'll end up with anorexic eyebrows and look ridiculous. What do you reckon? 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/309842_10152459700810263_973150550_n_zps894b35f3.jpeg


----------



## Mummy May

No they aren't weird at all! I would stick with what you know and leave them! But are those your real eyes or photoshopped?! They're very very dark xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Real, but partly the poor quality webcam that was taken with. Rory's eyes are the same in that photo but are deep blue in reality.


----------



## lozzy21

You cant really tell with that photo but you could get them neatened out if you think you need it.


----------



## Lauren25

I can't tell from the picture but id go with what your comfortable with :)


----------



## aly888

I agree with the others, hard to see in the photo. But you haven't got a monobrow so if you dont pluck them then why do it for your wedding? The most I would consider is neatening them like Lozzy said. But if you start doing something new that you're not used to you'll either feel self conscious about them or not recognise yourself (exaggeration) in your photos


----------



## emyandpotato

I just keep reading that the eyebrows frame the face, and I was thinking maybe I should do something to mine? Not myself, I'd get someone to do it, but I dunno if it would look stupid. Sorry about the photo, I thought it was the best view of my eyebrows I had! I will try and find another.


----------



## emyandpotato

Okay, I found this. Please excuse the truly terrible photo :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-01-29 at 21.30.09.png
File size: 129.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## aly888

Honestly I think they look fine. All you can do is get them done soonish and if you don't like it you don't do it again and let them grow back. Just make sure whoever you get to do them listens to what you want as there are a lot of ridiculous eyebrows out there that have been done "professionally" :lol:


----------



## lozzy21

I think their fine, i have to do mine because i have eyebrows like a Neanderthal so if you can get away with not doing them make the most of it.


----------



## emyandpotato

I have a choice between this: https://champagneandcrumpets.tumblr.com/post/40842209992/i-am-thinking-of-having-an-outdoor-sunset

And this: https://champagneandcrumpets.tumblr...his-is-the-room-in-which-our-ceremony-will-be

Ignoring weather, what would you go for?


----------



## Mummy May

I like the first one :) xx


----------



## lozzy21

I like the 2nd lol


----------



## emyandpotato

Sorry I have been absent for quite a while, have been very busy! 

We went to see the venue again last week with my parents, who loved it, and I fell in love with it all over again. A few problems, though: I'm not allowed oil lamps at all :dohh: , I'm only allowed candles in the middle of the tables people eat on, absolutely nowhere else! I'm gonna have to source some nice antique lamps or something, I don't fancy fluorescent overhead lighting for the reception. On the plus side, my dad fell so in love with the venue that he's decided to help out even more, and insists we 'need' to provide a big breakfast and lunch for everyone, so he's now organising that for people staying over :happydance: 

Updates with the planning: I've decided that to keep with the wedding theme I want to add a more bohemian feel to my look, so for the evening I hope to add a pretty fringed shawl. I don't know if I want something like this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/114489...ch_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintagefringed+shawl or a pretty sheer white one like this: https://pinterest.com/pin/17381148534182932/ :shrug: I think I prefer the white, but no luck finding 'the one'. 

Also decided to add some fringe trim to my bouquet of dried yellow roses to tie it, and I'm so in love with the fringe thing at the moment that I'm gonna add it to the edge of my tents: https://pinterest.com/pin/17381148534182336/ https://pinterest.com/pin/17381148534182360/


In some of the oil lamps I have decided to place a candle instead, as I'm not allowed to use them with oil, and with others I'm gonna use them as vases, like so: https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC04199_zps2f250ad9.jpg( looks better IRL)

With wine etc I'm gonna have the bottles on the tables and extra set out at a makeshift bar and cold drinks in the bath tub. For lemonade and water, however, I have a mixture of jugs and samovars from Ebay. I have these two and really love them, hoping to have quite a few as I think they're cool and quirky: https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/d69fdb9313_zpscb9b2870.jpeg 
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/-1-2_zpsa8091757.jpeg

I had a lot of trouble finding tea light holders that I liked, so what I've done is bought loads and loads of vintage pasty moulds to use instead. They were so so cheap! I have about 30 and I think they look really pretty. 
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/11404_10152562695530541_676481849_n_zps9c09df79.jpeg

I don't know if I mentioned about the tables? Anyway I found some to hire from here https://www.virginiasvintagehire.co.uk/tables_and_chairs.html

They're lovely old wooden ones that I much prefer to standard plastic ones with huge white covers. For the table cloths I'm gonna get some gold-green velvet material and wash it and sand it down with sand paper so it looks really old and worn, and trim it with this:https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/il_fullxfull344296655_zpsf3d0ebdc.jpeg I don't want the table cloth to be overhanging on the table edges, rather just fitting the table top, like this, which inspired me: https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/SHOT23_sicillianbowl_013__18898_zoom_zpse4fb3c2f.jpeg

I *think* that's it, I will try and keep up with this blog! Oh by the way, have been posting more on that other blog, please check it out! https://www.thestockmandiaries.co.uk/inspiration/amy-her-wedding-dress.html https://www.thestockmandiaries.co.uk/wedding-planning/amy-her-ceremony.html


----------



## emyandpotato

Would festoon lighting look weird in my reception room? I can't decide! I was thinking maybe just across one wall or something. It'll be night time when we have our reception. Arghh I dunno!

This is the room: https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/Ballroom-Ceremony-01_zpsc341ac1d.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ballroom3_zps67d4325c.jpeg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ballroom_zps68cb0c8c.jpeg

Type of lighting I mean: 
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/32193583256_zps28cab414.jpeg


----------



## lozzy21

Hmmm im not sure, i think it might look out of place.


----------



## Lauren25

I prefer the white shawl too, you don't want to take away from your dress and I think the other one might do that!

See I think the lights would look good and would go well if you can get them in the right place!


----------



## emyandpotato

I seem to have done a lot but at the same time have soo much to do! Gonna make a list purely for my own sanity. 

Things to buy:
Helium
Silver foil for kids boxes
Kids box things
Velvet for table cloths
Commission tent frames
Material for tents
Lamps?!
Tall candles
Shisha accessories
Large hookah
Chairs?!
Glasses/plates/cutlery 
Napkins? 
Jugs etc
Flowers
Projector hire
Table hire
Boat?!?!
Paint for bath tub/boat
Food & drink! 
Toasting forks

Things to do:
INVITES!!!
Make tablecloths
Make tents
Make food boxes/kids boxes etc etc
Paint bath/boat
Do a mockup cake
Sort confetti

So much more too, my mind is frazzled!


----------



## emyandpotato

Been writing my place settings tonight!
 



Attached Files:







313380_10152607991575541_1577154257_n.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 17









734382_10152607991520541_1299741311_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Lauren25

Wow they are really pretty!


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you lovely :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Some new photos! Of more found antique objects, as well as velvet table cloths with tassel trim that I made. I decided white linen wasn't for me! Also the dictionary is our guest book, and the chess pieces our table plan, set out in the order of the room- we're having two long tables. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/image_1362417428442424_zps64764f64.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/Photo04-03-2013180758_zps05733959.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/Photo04-03-2013181054_zps6ceebfcd.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/Photo04-03-2013181228_zpsfb091728.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/Photo04-03-2013181920_zps498f88ad.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/Photo04-03-2013181650_zpsd4d28925.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/Photo04-03-2013181528_zps2ddb6dd3.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/Photo04-03-2013182051_zpsf90722e5.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/Photo04-03-2013182143_zps38deaafa.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/Photo04-03-2013182450_zpsf1bb2211.jpg


----------



## aly888

That looks amazing!!! I wouldn't want to touch anything if I was a guest. Haha


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks lovely! xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I am actually so happy I could cry right now! You know the whole photographer business, and not having one? Well I found one I love. And I mean like, she's THE best photographer I've ever seen, exactly what I wanted, not weddingy at all. Anyway I emailed her about it just in case, expecting disappointment, and you know what?!?! She said she charges £300 for the day! Oh my god! I was gonna pay my friend £200 anyway. She is so worth it! OH isn't happy but frankly I don't care, I am delighted! This is her work: https://www.jngourley.com/#!fashion-portfolio/ckiy


----------



## emyandpotato

BHLDN stole my idea! They're bringing out lace wedding teepees :cry: Then again, theirs cost a fortune and are weirdly narrow so mine are still better :haha: 

Me and my dad are in the process of making two A-frame tents and a teepee style tent, which will be a simple wooden frame that folds for transport. The teepee will be covered in some antique fabric or another, with fringe trim draped around it, and the a-frame tents will have similar, though the beauty of the a-frame tents is that the fabric needs only be draped over them, so when I hire them they can be customised for any wedding colour scheme or theme :happydance: For example some people might like Persian rugs draped over them to have a very boho theme, and some people might prefer sheer lace. Another thing I can hire, I'm really excited!


----------



## EmmyReece

How did I not realise you had a wedding journal??? :dohh:

Your photographer is amazing!!! And I'm seriously loving all of your plans so far :D


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you lovely! 

Latest blog post https://www.thestockmandiaries.co.uk/inspiration/amy-her-photographer.html


----------



## emyandpotato

You remember my bath tub? Well in real life the paint looks messy so I'm gonna paint it, plus I think a darker colour will suit my theme better. I'm gonna do the inside a dark cream and the outside one of these I think, but which one? I like the green but I was gonna paint the boat green (you know, like the owl and the pussycat/pea green boat etc) and I dunno if it would look weird both the same? Or feel free to suggest anything else at all, I'm open to suggestions!

https://www.anniesloan.com/acatalog/Aubusson_profile.html

https://www.anniesloan.com/acatalog/Olive_profile.html

https://www.anniesloan.com/acatalog/Graphite.html
 



Attached Files:







556755_10152320345575541_1213825606_n.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Youve got some amazing ideas! Your wedding going to look stunning x


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks lovely :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Tiny update: Was hoping to have BIL or a friend be our acting registrar but no one wanted to do it, except FIL, and I thought I'd feel weird saying my vows with FIL right there, so I stuck an add on Gumtree for an actor and found a lovely girl called Harriet who's my age and just graduated from uni where she did performing arts and she's gonna be our sort of registrar! Worked out quite well I think, and she's only asking £50,


----------



## emyandpotato

Quick question...

If you were a guest at a wedding and weren't having a proper three course meal but just a buffet, would you mind it if the cutlery was all mismatched and you didn't have like three forks and three knives all for different things? And you just had one of each, and perhaps not the 'right' sort for dinner, and there were more available if you need them? Also, would it bug you if everyone didn't have the same sort of glass and some people had wine glasses and others had brandy glasses and things?


----------



## xemmax

Cutlery wise I'd say it doesn't matter much - buffets give a more informal feel anyway and I think mismatched cutlery is pretty quirky anyway. Glass wise however I'd say it does matter. Are you planning on laying the tables? You could always take a drink order beforehand and then only give wine glasses to those actually having wine, etc.

Are you hiring a catering company? Will they not provide cutlery? Are you hiring glasses?


----------



## emyandpotato

I was thinking of just giving everyone a wine style glass but all different, like this: https://pinterest.com/pin/17381148533698241/
Only because I'm sourcing everything myself and finding it hard to get things all the same, plus I kind of like the mismatched look. Gonna have extra glasses on the drinks table anyway. No I'm not hiring a catering company, doing it all myself, and buying all the cutlery and things second hand.


----------



## xemmax

emyandpotato said:


> I was thinking of just giving everyone a wine style glass but all different, like this:
> 
> Only because I'm sourcing everything myself and finding it hard to get things all the same, plus I kind of like the mismatched look. Gonna have extra glasses on the drinks table anyway. No I'm not hiring a catering company, doing it all myself, and buying all the cutlery and things second hand.

Did you post a pic? It didn't show :dohh:

I like the mismatched look too. Just to let you know though, I knew from working at a pub that supermarkets hire out glasses, but I just googled and found out Sainsbury's actually offer a free service :wacko:

https://www.sainsburys-live-well-for-less.co.uk/products-values/instoreservices/glass-hire/

Obviously they're only bog standard plain glasses but it's amazing that they're free!

ETA just saw the link you posted - that looks good. As long as they all serve the right purpose I don't suppose it matters that they don't match!


----------



## GypsyDancer

emyandpotato said:


> Quick question...
> 
> If you were a guest at a wedding and weren't having a proper three course meal but just a buffet, would you mind it if the cutlery was all mismatched and you didn't have like three forks and three knives all for different things? And you just had one of each, and perhaps not the 'right' sort for dinner, and there were more available if you need them? Also, would it bug you if everyone didn't have the same sort of glass and some people had wine glasses and others had brandy glasses and things?

 Wouldnt be bothered at all..I think the style and venue of your wedding it would be expected anyway..and quite quirky x


----------



## Lauren25

Wouldn't bother me at all!

If it was my wedding though I think I'd want the same type of glasses e.g. All wine glasses


----------



## aly888

Wouldn't bother me one bit with the cutlery. But as xemmax said I think the glasses need to match their purpose. Ie, everyone have a wine glass and a water glass. That doesn't mean all the wine glasses have to match, but as a guest I wouldn't want to drink wine out of a low ball tumbler or whiskey out of a wine glass, if you know what I mean!? I'm sure that's not what you intended though :)


----------



## lovelylaura

I love it when things are all mis matched like that ,I think if you just found as many as you can put them all down the middle of the table and let people grab whatever they like it would be lovely x


----------



## emyandpotato

Laura I love that idea!


----------



## emyandpotato

Okay so after loads of saying I wasn't having bridesmaid's and not doing a big isle procession I think my dad would be upset if we didn't do that so we're being traditionalists and having two bridesmaids. I think one will walk down the isle and the other will stand at the end and sing but I'm not 100% on that yet. Anyway, the outfits. I love antique 1930s and 1900-1915 gowns, but also love the boho/hippie thing. All of which are impossible to find outfits for. I want them to look elegant and unusual but not costumey. 

Sophie is very tall and very skinny (and lives on chocolate, bitch). She'd be the one walking down the isle. For her, we were thinking a replica of the green Atonement dress, but in vintage white or perhaps a dark colour like plum or olive green. Then a kimono or shawl over her shoulders for the ceremony, and to make it a bit more casual. In their hair they'd have geometric 1930s hair clips, and hair like below. Minimal jewellery. 

Hannah I have more of a problem with as she has my figure (size 8-10ish and curvy with big boobs) I have found this dress which you're all gonna hate but I think it would look amazing on:https://www.etsy.com/listing/117460998/yellow-silk-edwardian-dress-as-is?ref=shop_home_active but I don't know if she'd go for it as she's 18 and very particular about things (I know you're all thinking you wouldn't wear it either, but it will look amazing on, trust me!). I was also thinking about getting something like this made for her, which I think is amazing, but not sure if she'll go for that either and she's impossible to get in contact with!


----------



## Mummy May

I must have unsubscribed somewhere along the line... what did you decide about the glasses? I actually love the mismatched idea, and the grabbing your own idea! And it would go perfectly with your wedding :D xx


----------



## aly888

Looooove that green dress. It's beautiful. I personally would have it in one of the darker colours but vintage white or cream would be gorgeous too. 
As for the second dress, I actually do like the style...but the colour? I prefer it more than the last dress too. But my MOH would LOVE that :lol:

If your second bridesmaid is 'difficult' to get hold of and find something she'll wear is he really someone you want as a bridesmaid?


----------



## emyandpotato

I am obsessed with mustard yellow :dohh: She's actually very dark skinned with dark brown hair so I think the colour would suit her, and it goes with the theme. Anyway it doesn't matter, she had a huge strop at me over FB. Conversation went like this... My and Sophie discussing dresses (I added both to a convo, Hannah ignored it). I showed Sophie loads, she gave her opinion but she said she'd wear anything really. We talked about the Atonement dress for her figure etc and chose colours. I text Hannah to get her butt in to the convo and she does, asking what I want. Then "Meh, they suck. And why do we have to wear floor length ones. I wanted a short one for my leavers do". Ignored this, showed them both the hairstyle. Hannah goes mad, see below. Arghhh she is driving me mad. Bloody teenagers. And she is my bridesmaid because she begged and begged saying she said she'd wear whatever I liked etc etc, and I can't really have Sophie & not Hannah, and Hannah was gonna sing etc etc. They're both my little sisters by the way, though ironically much closer to each other than to me. I have two older ones too but one is nearly 50 and the other has just had a baby and would hate to do it. I would have asked her LO to be a flower girl but she won't be walking most likely. Aaaanyway, and breathe.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-03-28 at 20.50.53.png
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## emyandpotato

aly888 said:


> Looooove that green dress. It's beautiful. I personally would have it in one of the darker colours but vintage white or cream would be gorgeous too.
> As for the second dress, I actually do like the style...but the colour? I prefer it more than the last dress too. But my MOH would LOVE that :lol:
> 
> If your second bridesmaid is 'difficult' to get hold of and find something she'll wear is he really someone you want as a bridesmaid?

I would prefer a darker colour, though if they both insist on the same dress, which Hannah is doing at the moment, I'll have to get different colours. I really hate matching dresses for some reason :shrug:


----------



## aly888

Argh, oh my god, I would NOT have her as my bridesmaid!!!! I purposely didn't ask one of my friends for the very same reason, that she would think the day is all about her. She threw a right strop over it but at the end of the day I knew I made the right decision, for my own sanity :lol: Incidentally, the same girl threw her toys out the pram over the hen do and is now not even coming :wacko:

So sorry doll, the only advice I can give re: Hannah is to not have her in the bridal party :lol: What was the hair thing all about?! Has she come up with any suggestions for dresses at all?!

And I'm with you on the matching dresses :thumbup: why don't you choose a dress that comes in a long and short version (coast do most of theirs in both lengths). That way they can have the "same" dress but Hannah gets her short one


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh god the hair thing... I literally asked her what she thought of the hairstyle I had in mind (the one on this thread) and she came out with that out of the blue :wacko: She has very short hair and dyes it red and she knows it isn't my thing- we're sisters, we're rude to each other- but I never said anything about her hair in relation to the wedding, and I wasn't gonna ask her to grow it! Anyway, never mind. 

I really want long dresses, I don't know why, I just have it in my head that I do. Even if I find a shorter one that I love I guarantee she won't like it. She wants this one but I really don't like it, it's not right for the wedding at all IMO: 
https://www.joythestore.com/faf-v-bead-design-dress

Your ex-bridesmaid sounds delightful! You know, neither of mine have helped with a single thing wedding, and I would be absolutely amazed if they threw me a hen do. Ah well.


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh and ironically, I can find no page boy outfits I like anywhere, and am struggling with the BM dresses, but I could easily kit out 30 flower girls in different outfits. But yeah, I don't have a daughter :dohh:


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I don't like that dress either. She sounds like a bloody brat to me, at that point I would probably have told her to do one :rofl: but I don't have a good temper when it comes to people trying to have a say in my wedding! Obviously you're both going to have to compromise somewhere... but what if she isn't willing to? xx


----------



## aly888

Oh, no, I agree, that dress isn't right. And if she's curvey I'm not sure that dress would suit her? I have just found my perfect evening dress on that website though :lol: so thanks for that. Haha

You shouldn't have to compromise. It's your wedding!! God help her when she's a bride and is on the receiving end of all this :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

I am just gonna keep searching, and try and get my mum to persuade her to at least try some of my suggestions! 


On a different note, I found the most amazing lipstick! It's long wearing and doesn't need a liner and it looks so so good. It's Colour Shine in Bare by Tom Ford. Was basically bullied in to it by the sales assistant (who also told me my eyebrows needed threading and that my skin was too dry -_- ) and it was crazy expensive but lipsticks last me forever and I'm so glad I've found the perfect shade :happydance:

This is the lipstick. I didn't want glossy but I think this just looks sort of dewy and I like the finish. And I like how it looks like I'm not wearing lipstick. I know that sounds silly but I need lipstick or my lips just vanish in photos. Anyway, I love it!
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 29-03-2013 at 19.20.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## emyandpotato

So the bridesmaid saga continues! 

Hannah wants this dress https://m.houseoffraser.co.uk/Untol...357075,default,pd.html?isVariantRedirect=true which is nice enough but I don't really feel like it fits the theme and plus it would quite literally be all about her boobs. And it's my wedding :blush: I kind of want to look the best and have the most attention. I said we could consider it with a vintage shawl to give it the 1930s look I was going for, but she's ignoring me. 

I then sent her all of these dresses, trying to compromise with her:https://www.etsy.com/listing/112490626/vintage-1930s-dress-black-rayon-deep?ref=shop_home_active
https://www.wishwantwear.com/dress-hire/just-cavalli/1015-polandra-gown.html
https://www.wishwantwear.com/dress-hire/badgley-mischka/971-bordeaux-gown.html
https://www.wishwantwear.com/dress-hire/temperley-london/1045-viva-show-gown.html

AND found someone who makes dresses and suggested we try her samples on and then talk about designing one we both like. She's read all my messages cos FB says so, but she's been ignoring me for 24 hours :dohh: I am so close to telling her to just forget it.


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh and I made a Pinterest board of the styles of BM dresses I love to give you an idea https://pinterest.com/peagreenbateau/demoiselles-dhonneur/


----------



## Mummy May

If she can't be grown up enough to compromise then I think you should be telling her to stuff it, she's being a brat and you don't want her boobs hanging out at your wedding! And you should be getting all the attention, sounds like she won't want that at all. Did you ask your Mum to speak to her? Xx


----------



## xemmax

She sounds really immature, it would really annoy me if my bridesmaid was acting like that! I love the red dress you just posted, I can't see what she could possibly not like about it. Do you think it might be more about the fact you're picking it? From outside it looks like she is just rebelling because she wants to choose her own!


----------



## emyandpotato

I really have no idea. I know I adore the red one too, it's my favourite! It would suit her too and it's modern enough for her taste. I don't know what her problem is. She seems constantly in a mood at the moment, not just about this but with everything. On my birthday we went out for a meal and she wouldn't talk to anyone for a whole day cos she didn't like the choice of restaurant... :shrug: Partly why I don't want to be too harsh is that she seems quite down but then again she is being so bratty it's unreal. I haven't spoken to my mum yet but I'm gonna when I go back to stay with them on Tuesday, hopefully everything can be sorted out then!


----------



## Tasha

She sounds difficult at best. I wonder if it is because you are chosing quite high neck lines. I know you dont want her boobs out because well who would but is there a compromise? I have massive boobs and I couldnt wear any of them because high necklines look awful on me, they end up making my boobs look like one massive block. Just thought I would give a different view, I hope you dont mind.


----------



## emyandpotato

She hasn't got like G cup boobs. She has my figure basically which is average sized 10ish with DD boobs. She wears high neck dresses all the time and looks nice. I have actually showed her a few v-neck ones (just not quite as Jessica Rabbit as the ones she's chosen) but she didn't like them either. I even suggested a complete compromise and that we go and try some styles and then design one together that we both like and that fits theme, but nope :shrug:


----------



## aly888

Oh wow, she sounds impossible!! A bridesmaid is meant to be exactly that, a 'maid' to the 'bride'. She is meant to be helping you and making it all easier for you. Not giving you extra stress and hassle. 

I absolutely love that third dress you posted (the bordeaux). It's amazing!! How can she not like that?? I do like her choice of dress too but it's not really suitable for a wedding. Any wedding. Let alone a weddin of your theme!!

I hope you get it sorted. You shouldn't have to feel obliged to have her as a bridesmaid just because she is your sister. Tell her to sort it out or get out :lol: in the nicest possible way, of course!


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm not having all my sisters as bridesmaids. I have four sisters and three nieces and it would be crazy to have them all. I wasn't even gonna have any but then my dad wanted an element of the traditional to it so I thought what the hell, it'll be fun choosing their outfits and they can help me out :dohh: I feel a right idiot now :haha: I can't unask her and still let Sophie do it or she'll be heartbroken, but I am gonna have serious words with her next time I see her. Half the problem is that she's impossible to get in to contact with!


----------



## emyandpotato

Sigh...
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-03-31 at 13.26.33.png
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Tasha

Aaah fair enough, I am a J cup and those dresses would just never work on me. But she sounds like a pain in the butt (sorry for saying that about your sister), it really does seem to be her way or no way. I dont have any suggestions because it seems you have tried to compromise and she just isnt willing.


----------



## emyandpotato

Tasha I also showed her this one: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3418325.-2207520000.1364740677&type=3&theater and said we could have it longer and perhaps different colour material etc etc. That dress maker is local to us and I emailed her and said can we come in and try some samples and then design our own and she said of course, but still not good enough!!!! I feel a bit bad but to be honest I'm just really upset and feel like I'm the one in the wrong. Driving me insane.


----------



## Tasha

See that would of been perfect, a v neckline but without nearly as much boob on show and fits with your theme. You really have done all you can, especially as you said design one together. Dont blame yourself, she is the one being difficult in this, you have compromise a lot and tried to give different ideas but she isnt interested. I think the only things you can do are talk to your Mum and also have an honest chat with her.


----------



## emyandpotato

I told my mum and she says it's because she feels bad about her figure and I haven't chosen ones that suit her shape. Okay I get that but 1) she could have said that to me instead of being rude and ignoring me and 2) she didn't have to be nasty to me! Anyway my mum says she is still BM and I just have to compromise.


----------



## Tasha

But you have compromised. Surely going to a dress makers where she can try on samples (and might be surprised at what actually suits her) and coming up with something that suits your theme, suits her and you both like is the best compromise.


----------



## emyandpotato

I hope so! If not I give up.


----------



## Lauren25

Wow she seems like major hard work!
I think I'd give her the option of she's your bridesmaid and she works with you or she isn't your bridesmaids! That way your not telling her you don't want her but making it clear if she's going to be bridesmaid she has to work with you!

Hope you get things sorted though :)


----------



## aly888

Crikey Tasha, a J cup :shocked: 

Honestly Emy, this is not your fault. If she doesn't feel confident wearing the dresses you've suggested or that he doesn't think they'll suit her figure then she needs to say that. When I was choosing dresses with my bridesmaids I showed them a load. My bridesmaid said she'd wear whatever I wanted her to but my MOH spoke up and said that she would hate to be in a dress that had her back/shoulders bare. So they've both got dresses that they each like. Your sister just seems to be ignoring you and seemingly moaning about it behind your back to your mum :wacko: How can she "give up" on your theme??! Your theme is your theme. It's not going to change just because 'she' doesn't get it. 
I really hope she wakes up and makes this about you. Fingers crossed a trip to the dressmaker is successful. She can tell the woman what she likes/doesn't like and the dressmaker can show her how different cuts/necklines will look on her. Like Tasha said, she might even change her mind about what he thinks suits her


----------



## Tasha

aly888 said:


> Crikey Tasha, a J cup :shocked:
> 
> Honestly Emy, this is not your fault. If she doesn't feel confident wearing the dresses you've suggested or that he doesn't think they'll suit her figure then she needs to say that. When I was choosing dresses with my bridesmaids I showed them a load. My bridesmaid said she'd wear whatever I wanted her to but my MOH spoke up and said that she would hate to be in a dress that had her back/shoulders bare. So they've both got dresses that they each like. Your sister just seems to be ignoring you and seemingly moaning about it behind your back to your mum :wacko: How can she "give up" on your theme??! Your theme is your theme. It's not going to change just because 'she' doesn't get it.
> I really hope she wakes up and makes this about you. Fingers crossed a trip to the dressmaker is successful. She can tell the woman what she likes/doesn't like and the dressmaker can show her how different cuts/necklines will look on her. Like Tasha said, she might even change her mind about what he thinks suits her

All of my brillant chat and advice from that you just took my cup size :rofl:

It is a bit like wedding dress shopping isnt it? She might think one thing and actually be amazed to find something that she never would of thought she liked but it be perfect on her (and for the theme).


----------



## emyandpotato

I have been crying over this whole BM thing today it's upset me so much. She's just been such a little bitch. I really do feel for her about being body conscious and not wanting to look bad as I have very low self esteem but she could be courteous at least, is that too much to ask?! Pretty upset that my mum is taking her side too. Gonna tell her to start being reasonable and forget it, but not til I see her in person as I figure that'll be easier. Hopefully then my mum can persuade her to come to the dress maker with me. 

On the plus side, OH graduates very soon and I went on an applying spree for him, writing cover letters for over 200 jobs, and he's had quite a few responses despite the Easter weekend which is fantastic news. They're jobs he would love too (in Graphic Design, his specialism) and if he got one it would take such a weight off of our shoulders. If he gets a job it also means we can TTC as soon as the wedding is over and I don't have to be thin which is amazing as I'm so broody! :happydance:


----------



## emyandpotato

Tasha said:


> aly888 said:
> 
> 
> Crikey Tasha, a J cup :shocked:
> 
> Honestly Emy, this is not your fault. If she doesn't feel confident wearing the dresses you've suggested or that he doesn't think they'll suit her figure then she needs to say that. When I was choosing dresses with my bridesmaids I showed them a load. My bridesmaid said she'd wear whatever I wanted her to but my MOH spoke up and said that she would hate to be in a dress that had her back/shoulders bare. So they've both got dresses that they each like. Your sister just seems to be ignoring you and seemingly moaning about it behind your back to your mum :wacko: How can she "give up" on your theme??! Your theme is your theme. It's not going to change just because 'she' doesn't get it.
> I really hope she wakes up and makes this about you. Fingers crossed a trip to the dressmaker is successful. She can tell the woman what she likes/doesn't like and the dressmaker can show her how different cuts/necklines will look on her. Like Tasha said, she might even change her mind about what he thinks suits her
> 
> All of my brillant chat and advice from that you just took my cup size :rofl:
> 
> It is a bit like wedding dress shopping isnt it? She might think one thing and actually be amazed to find something that she never would of thought she liked but it be perfect on her (and for the theme).Click to expand...

It is exactly like wedding dress shopping in that respect. Only difference is she won't try the dresses :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: it is awful that it is making you feel like this. I think face to face will be better too, then you can have an honest heart to heart and hopefully come to an agreement. Does your Mum realise how much this is actually upsetting you too? 

Fantastic news about the responses will keep my fingers crossed for a fab job asap, and then TTC :dance:


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks lovely :hugs:

I dunno, I think she thinks I'm just annoyed. I got angry about it on the phone but not upset. She can be really _nasty_ though, that's what gets me. I can get mad and frustrated and what not but I don't tend to feel the need to be cruel :shrug: I hope it gets sorted and if not, I'll ask my older sister, who would be better anyway. I only didn't as she has a newborn but I may well do, or at least ask her LO to be flower girl, even if she won't be able to walk! If I ask my elder sister though that'll pose new problems as I have no idea what would suit her figure as she's pear shaped, about a size 16, and 5 ft 2. Any ideas? Not that she'd be difficult about it, though.


----------



## Mummy May

Now I'm a pear, currently a 16 and 5'5'' and even I could tell you lol! The key is to try things on I think, I hope your other sister will be better about the whole thing hun. Xx


----------



## aly888

I wanna say don't get upset about it but I know it's not that easy :hugs: She is not being fair at all. I think you need your mum to know that it's upsetting you. She shouldn't be taking sides anyway but if she knew how it was affecting you rather than thinking you were just being a Bridezilla (you're not btw, but I bet that's how they see it!) then she might talk your sister around a bit better. 

No idea on the dress suggestions for your other sister. But if she's older then she probably knows herself what does/doesn't suit her and will hopefully be more mature about the decision process with you!

Fingers crossed about OHs jobs too. To have responses already is a really good sign. I'm sure he'll do fine :) And then you can get down to the baby making!!!


----------



## emyandpotato

Well I'm umming and ahhing about whether to have my big sis who I'm actually really close to, or whether to just have her daughter, who will be 11 months. Issue there being that she probably won't be walking but I would have no problem at all finding a cute outfit :haha:


----------



## aly888

Could you not have both and have your sister carry her daughter down the aisle?


----------



## emyandpotato

I guess so, I just 1) don't want the cost of two outfits and 2) don't want a huge bridal party, but I will just see how things turn out!


----------



## emyandpotato

So I'm home now, had a talk, my mum thinkings I'm being unreasonable. Not allowed to not have her as a BM either. So frustrated.


----------



## aly888

Eurgh, no way!! It's YOUR wedding. How can they be dictating what you do and don't do?? :wacko: Have there been anymore developments yet? And more dress suggestions?


----------



## emyandpotato

I know, I was SO annoyed at my mum taking her side. Apparently it has to be her leavers dress too, cos she can't afford to buy herself one as she's saving (?) so it has to be something she loves. We sort of agreed on this: https://pinterest.com/pin/17381148534494222/ (would have to get something similar made, the original is too expensive) but I said why not have a very slightly higher neckline so she isn't falling out. Yet again she went crazy. She is adamant that her boobs must be the main show! Anyway, dress makers on Tuesday. I did a post about it this week, though I toned it down a lot: https://www.thestockmandiaries.co.uk/styling/amy-her-bridesmaids.html


----------



## aly888

"sort of agreed"? Do you like it? I think it's lovely but far too much plunge for a wedding :nope: Hopefully the dressmaker will agree and will be able to talk your sister around. Maybe she'll listen if it comes from a professional? :shrug:


----------



## emyandpotato

I love the dress but think the neckline is too low, she likes the dress and likes the neckline as it is. It doesn't help that my mum doesn't agree. She even thought the sparkly dress wasn't too low cut :nope:


----------



## aly888

Ah man :(

It doesn't sound like you're going to win this one :nope: It sounds like the priority is her leavers dress, so shes choosing based on that and then trying to fit it in around your wedding. Only thing I can say is, when it comes to the day all eyes will be on you and your amazing Pettibone dress, regardless of how much boob your sister is flashing. If anything, people will think she's out of her mind to wear a dress so low cut to a wedding, let alone as part of the bridal party


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks lovely, I hope so. I just think people will have thought I chose whatever disaster she opts for :dohh: Doesn't help it's gonna be blogged afterwards for all to see and judge.


----------



## Tasha

Well then the blog can he;lp you to share that it wasnt your choice :)


----------



## EmmyReece

aly888 said:


> Ah man :(
> 
> It doesn't sound like you're going to win this one :nope: It sounds like the priority is her leavers dress, so shes choosing based on that and then trying to fit it in around your wedding.* Only thing I can say is, when it comes to the day all eyes will be on you and your amazing Pettibone dress, regardless of how much boob your sister is flashing. If anything, people will think she's out of her mind to wear a dress so low cut to a wedding, let alone as part of the bridal party*

Couldn't have said it better myself, espescially the bolded bit

I'm so sorry you've been going through this with her. It's really not fair, as it's your wedding (regardless of whether she uses the dress for her leavers or not) and it should be about what you want :hugs:


----------



## aly888

I agree with Tasha, make sure your blog is clear about whose decision it was on her dress...or only blog images that she isn't in :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

Also in agreement! Sorry she's being like this, she will be quite devastated when she still isn't centre of attention on the day (even with her boobs hanging out!!) I hope she doesn't spoil it for you xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you girls :hugs: If it wasn't for you guys I'd be starting to think I really was being a crazy and unreasonable Bridezilla! I am working on some designs at the moment so will hopefully be able to update you soon with my planned BM dresses!


----------



## EmmyReece

Definitely not being a bridezilla hun :hugs: it's your wedding so you should have what you want. Your sister should save for her leavers dress separately and not expect to dictate what you have just because she doesn't want to spend her money on it :sulk: 

On a positive note, I seriously can't wait to see your designs, I bet they look stunning :cloud9:


----------



## emyandpotato

Yeah, that is a bit annoying. I mean, if it was anyone else's wedding she wouldn't act like this (I hope?!), and it's not like she's paying for her BM dress.


----------



## aly888

OH MY GOD!! She's not even paying for it?? :wacko::wacko::wacko: I'd be putting her in whatever I wanted if I was the one paying for it. What a cheeky little moo :grr:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think you need to have the final say on the dress and if she doesn't like it then tough luck. Easier said than done, I understand, but this is your wedding and your theme that you have worked so hard on, why should she spoil it just because she wants her flesh on show :wacko:


----------



## lozzy21

Id make her have a modisty pannel for the front that she can remove her prom.

Just tell her straight your not having her look like a slapper if she wants to be a BM.


----------



## emyandpotato

She just throws back "well I don't want to be a bridesmaid" but my mum says we're both being silly now. Fingers crossed tomorrow goes well and there's no more drama! 

On another note, I'm really down today. OH got his dream job and we were all set to move to Cheshire and get a house and TTC after the wedding (can't do that now without a stable job) and the job fell through as they said they found someone who can start today so they're given it to him instead. He's just heartbroken, I feel so terrible for him. Doesn't help that I'm stuck at my mums' in Cumbria and can't really help him feel better. 

Aaaanyway, took some photos of our drinks arrangements for my next blog post. Samovar collection, various jugs, a mismatch of glasses including silver plated goblets which I thought were cute, etc etc. Been painting my bath tub too so will get a photo later! 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/541954_10152730336960263_1688504539_n-1_zps4e1cf125.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/558773_10152730339375263_2030987396_n_zps7dd1bc26.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/547907_10152730340740263_271711212_n_zps24c10eb8.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/563628_10152730337285263_1825463525_n-1_zps15de462a.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/534343_10152730338455263_390127092_n_zps50c2ee2c.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/554965_10152730338995263_1142361207_n_zps252acd2e.jpg


https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/563628_10152730337285263_1825463525_n_zps0f423eb8.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/603937_10152730338735263_465581598_n_zps4e726486.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/24660_10152730340495263_1820899048_n_zps5aad4a0e.jpg


----------



## emyandpotato

Bath tub!
 



Attached Files:







548541_10152726525345541_1165064557_n.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## foquita

wow, your wedding plans are fantastic! i know everyone has said it before but it's so unique! really inspiring :) 

i don't think you're being unreasonable re your sister either, especially if she's not even paying for the dress! really she should be just wearing whatever you tell her to. maybe she's jealous and that's why she's being mean to you? :(


----------



## emyandpotato

foquita said:


> wow, your wedding plans are fantastic! i know everyone has said it before but it's so unique! really inspiring :)
> 
> i don't think you're being unreasonable re your sister either, especially if she's not even paying for the dress! really she should be just wearing whatever you tell her to. maybe she's jealous and that's why she's being mean to you? :(

Thank you lovely :)


----------



## Natasha2605

im a bit of a secret stalker of your journal but I must say you take the most beautiful pictures. your plans are amazing!


----------



## emyandpotato

Amazing news! Oh my goodness. The amazing wedding planner who I write the blog posts for has just emailed me saying that a) she was at a party last night with the lovely ladies from Wedding Yurts Co, Love my Dress blog et al and they were discussing my posts and apparently they're really popular. AND b) as a wedding gift, she's letting me have anything at all from her range of props and furniture for the day and she's gonna come and style it for me. Such a lovely gesture!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's absolutely fantastic, what a brilliant thing to happen :wohoo:


----------



## xemmax

Amazing! Well done! What kind of things does she have?


----------



## Mummy May

Ooooh that's amazing! And well done on your posts :D its fab that they're really popular! I'm starting to think maybe I should keep all my beautiful china to possibly hire out to other people, there's nothing like that here and you've put the idea in my head :D how you getting on with the drama witch and a suitable dress? :) xx


----------



## emyandpotato

xemmax said:


> Amazing! Well done! What kind of things does she have?

This is her site www.vintagestylehire.co.uk and her blog www.thestockmandiaries.co.uk. I am thinking of getting chairs and glassware and maybe the huge globe!


----------



## emyandpotato

Mummy May said:


> Ooooh that's amazing! And well done on your posts :D its fab that they're really popular! I'm starting to think maybe I should keep all my beautiful china to possibly hire out to other people, there's nothing like that here and you've put the idea in my head :D how you getting on with the drama witch and a suitable dress? :) xx

You definitely should! I am planning on starting a style and hire business with all my stuff, too, but also styling and planning the day if needed :blush: I've seen china hire places do really well! TBH nothing much has happened recently, I haven't been in touch as so much has been going on with OH (he got a job, lost it immediately as they chose someone else instead, having hell with housing etc... not really focused on the dress recently. She was a total bitch to the dress maker though. Sorry, I am very drunk, probably not making sense.


----------



## Mummy May

She was a bitch to the dressmaker?!?! How embarrassing! And rude. Does she have no boundaries?
I'm also having a go at my own button bouquet, they sound really simple to make and if that goes well I might sell some. Its going to be hard for me to go back to work now I have Rory so if can work from home I will! I think you would be brilliant at styling for people, and you do have loads of pretty stuff now :D xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:shock: she was a bitch to the dress maker??? Seriously does the girl not have any manners? :wacko: Sorry hun, I know she's your sister, but her behaviour is way out of line, it's not fair on you :nope:


----------



## aly888

Fantastic news about the blog sweetie. I bet that was a nice little boost for you after all the drama of your sister!
I can't believe she was rude to the dressmaker!!! Does she not have a clue about life? I know she's your sister and all and you probably don't like us saying what we say about her, but she is a total bitch by the sounds of it!!!


----------



## emyandpotato

No she really is. She is so unbelievably rude. My mum is just used to it so ignores it (but if I'm the slightest bit rude I get screamed at :dohh: ) but she seriously makes me want to punch her sometimes. When she's nice she's very nice though, so it's a tricky situation. 

Mummy May that's a really good idea! There's so much money in the wedding industry and it's just starting to become more diverse and I think there's definitely a market there! That's what I'm counting on, anyway. 

These are the things I'm thinking of asking to borrow from Kate as my wedding present (she said I can fill a van). What do you think? Anything I should miss? 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212657_zps476a96b0.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212534_zpsd52710f6.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212551_zpsfd2ae771.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212527_zpsc804989a.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212403_zpsaadbfa20.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212434_zps228fedf3.png
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212343_zpsa061397f.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212612_zpse5bd56b2.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212413_zps35bd28a1.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212221_zps826d20ee.png
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212521_zpse70a91d7.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212258_zps86ee7de6.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212624_zps7c048b58.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212441_zps68b63f76.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212508_zps63464fa2.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212558_zps2136c796.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212707_zpsa344d920.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212454_zpsfe834c6a.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212353_zps14bc0cef.png
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212248_zps47158c8a.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212515_zpsf8d706ad.png
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212312_zps8b8d7cf0.png


https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212324_zpsa3a29bd8.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212419_zps76f8e298.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212336_zps1682160f.png
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-13at212641_zpsf8abb1b5.png


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: I think it all looks amazing


----------



## aly888

I LOVE those lamps. And the globe. And all of it!!!


----------



## emyandpotato

It's lovely isn't it! It's the sweetest wedding gift. I love writing the blog too so it's no hardship on my part! It'd cost about £3k to hire all that and get her to style it normally.


----------



## xemmax

I love all of that stuff! Especially the bell jars, I really wanted some for our centrepieces but didn't realise how expensive they are - especially thick cut glass like those! Ahh it's so nice of her to offer it all to you free of charge :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Which flower girl dress for my little niece? She is pale with straight ginger hair. Also, what can I do with her hair? I don't really like headbands on babies with little hair, but I'm thinking perhaps a flower crown? 

https://www.aravore.com/girls/baby/party-dress-silver

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/tulipnettle/product/deity-dress

https://www.minna.co.uk/shop/product/alexa-dress

https://www.caramel-shop.co.uk/baby/dresses/bridgetpartydress-powderblue-3m.html

https://www.bonpoint-boutique.com/en/product/nice-dress-girl-e13-ochre/

https://www.bonpoint-boutique.com/en/product/gemmili-dress-baby-e13-pearl/?p=1&c=7&s=&l=7&t=

https://www.bonpoint-boutique.com/en/product/necky-dress-baby-e13-coral/?p=1&c=7&s=&l=7&t=

She'll be wearing mocassins most likely.


----------



## emyandpotato

Decided on Hannah's dress! We both love it, my only qualm is that she's gonna look better than me, but oh well! I compromised and let her have it in light peach. I know it's a little bridal but it's a nice colour and I'm sick of the arguments. I'm in the process of finding a dress maker to mock it up for us! We took inspiration from this dress https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...w&biw=1277&bih=624&sei=zuFqUfrjFOai0QXUqIDABA and it will have spaghetti strap shoulders and a deep v-back. It's low cut enough to please her, too.


----------



## aly888

Oooh it's lovely. But she still won't look better than you!!


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you Aly, you're always lovely, hopefully you're right! Weird thing is that's sort of how I wanted my wedding dress to be at first!


----------



## aly888

I could imagine you in a wedding dress like that actually, but your Pettibone dress is on a whole other level. Not much can compete with that!


----------



## xemmax

Ahh so glad you have a dress for her now, that will no doubt ease your stress levels loads! I really wouldn't worry about you being shown up, you're in a Claire Pettibone dress remember? Automatic win :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

I know but I'm seriously having doubts about my dress now :dohh: I keep seeing other brides in it and thinking it isn't that great. I dunno if it's just a bride thing?! I keep thinking it's too white :haha: Hopefully I'll feel differently once I've changed the neckline. 

I looks a bit 'meh' everytime I see it in photoshoots (which annoyingly is a lot, it is very popular!) https://www.lovemydress.net/blog/2012/06/claire-pettibone-eltham-palace.html


----------



## emyandpotato

God sorry I am such a grump :p


----------



## xemmax

I think it's stunning. Try it on again, that should remind you why you loved it!


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks Emma! Have you got your dress yet?


----------



## xemmax

I haven't even been dress shopping yet :haha: fallen in love with a Jenny Packham online but it is way too expensive and there seems to be a lot of people waiting for second hand ones so doubt I'd be able to get it! I don't want to go shopping yet until I've lost some weight so I'm going to try and keep an open mind until then!


----------



## emyandpotato

Ooh which one? Jenny Packham dresses are amazing! You could always consider getting a replica made?


----------



## xemmax

I know they're so beautiful, just a shame they are so expensive :haha: I absolutely love the Mimosa - it was actually one of the first dresses I ever saw and instantly loved it, but I also really like the Esme dress. I am sooo reluctant to get a dress made because I don't trust that it would look how I'd imagine it to!


----------



## emyandpotato

Eden is one of my all time favourites! So beautiful! Mimosa is so gorgeous too, completely timeless and elegant, so different to the standard poofy dress. You should keep an eye out for them. I found mine despite there being loads of people looking, and you could always get a larger one and have it tailored! Hope you find it :)


----------



## xemmax

I absolutely love Eden, it's my third favourite :haha: ahh thanks hun, I'm definitely going to keep an eye out because I love her detail, though I wouldn't be adverse to a Pettibone if one came along :haha: I fell in love with Mia by Sassi Holford before I found the Mimosa, but now it just looks a bit blah in comparison! :wacko:

Had you tried yours on before you bought it or did you just take a plunge? I definitely need to go shopping to see what suits me!


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh my gosh I just googled Esme... I have been in love with that dress for so long! I didn't realise it was a JP. You have to get that one! The latest CP collection is amazing. A bit unusual as she uses a lot of colour but they're so stunning. You know if you did buy a Jenny Packham dress you could sell it again for a lot so it wouldn't be too much of a loss? Just a thought! No I didn't try it on. Well, I did in a bridal shop, but I bought mine online from a woman in Cornwall. Unfortunately, she had sold it as a size 8 but had had it edited from the original, so it has a build in bra, and has been taken in in certain areas, and generally doesn't fit me as well as the one in the shop. Ah well. I'm just gonna get it changed nearer the date.


----------



## xemmax

emyandpotato said:


> Oh my gosh I just googled Esme... I have been in love with that dress for so long! I didn't realise it was a JP. You have to get that one! The latest CP collection is amazing. A bit unusual as she uses a lot of colour but they're so stunning. You know if you did buy a Jenny Packham dress you could sell it again for a lot so it wouldn't be too much of a loss? Just a thought! No I didn't try it on. Well, I did in a bridal shop, but I bought mine online from a woman in Cornwall. Unfortunately, she had sold it as a size 8 but had had it edited from the original, so it has a build in bra, and has been taken in in certain areas, and generally doesn't fit me as well as the one in the shop. Ah well. I'm just gonna get it changed nearer the date.

Yeah the Esme is amazing, I love the back! Not sure my figure is streamlined enough for the shape though. I love the new Claire Pettibone and the colours are beautiful. I have seen the resale value of Packham dresses is quite high but just not sure I could let my mum outlay that amount for me to begin with and she's kindly buying my dress. Ahh I am sure you'll be able to get it tailored to fit you perfectly, how are you changing the neckline? I think you're probably just used to seeing it now on pictures so it's taken the shine off it slightly for you, but remember the chances of anyone at your wedding having seen it will be pretty slim, I'm sure they will all be blown away by it!


----------



## emyandpotato

xemmax said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh I just googled Esme... I have been in love with that dress for so long! I didn't realise it was a JP. You have to get that one! The latest CP collection is amazing. A bit unusual as she uses a lot of colour but they're so stunning. You know if you did buy a Jenny Packham dress you could sell it again for a lot so it wouldn't be too much of a loss? Just a thought! No I didn't try it on. Well, I did in a bridal shop, but I bought mine online from a woman in Cornwall. Unfortunately, she had sold it as a size 8 but had had it edited from the original, so it has a build in bra, and has been taken in in certain areas, and generally doesn't fit me as well as the one in the shop. Ah well. I'm just gonna get it changed nearer the date.
> 
> Yeah the Esme is amazing, I love the back! Not sure my figure is streamlined enough for the shape though. I love the new Claire Pettibone and the colours are beautiful. I have seen the resale value of Packham dresses is quite high but just not sure I could let my mum outlay that amount for me to begin with and she's kindly buying my dress. Ahh I am sure you'll be able to get it tailored to fit you perfectly, how are you changing the neckline? I think you're probably just used to seeing it now on pictures so it's taken the shine off it slightly for you, but remember the chances of anyone at your wedding having seen it will be pretty slim, I'm sure they will all be blown away by it!Click to expand...

Just seen this, sorry! I'm changing the neckline so it's more like this: 
https://pinterest.com/pin/17381148534482886/

I actually tried that dress on and the shape was so perfect, but my mum didn't like the pink on it. In retrospect though, I much prefer the shape of the other dress even though I love the layers of lace and fringing and overall look of mine.


----------



## emyandpotato

Finished calling cards to go in invites. Will go box, then inside box: calling card, gold leaf image on card with date, then simple page with address, then R.S.V.P. card.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-04-19 at 00.02.37.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## emyandpotato

Box. And yeah, it's meant to look that distressed, honest! Looks much better in reality. Scribbled 'love from Chris & Amy' on the inside of the lid. 

Also R.S.V.P. card, don't have a decent photo of the main invite right now.
 



Attached Files:







photo-3 (1).jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 18









photo-2 (2).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 15









photo-1 (2).jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh fab! Bet they took bloody ages to do!! I actually think I might like to do a website xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: they look amazing


----------



## Lauren25

They look fab :)


----------



## aly888

They look awesome. Totally perfect for your wedding. I'm quite jealous!!


----------



## emyandpotato

Ah cheers =/ 

Sent an article about them to Kate at the blog last night and she hasn't replied so I'm stressing that she's mad at me cos she hates them or something! So gonna get her invite sent out ASAP as they look miles better in reality, then she can take photos herself. Can't say using a phone camera is the best idea :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

Okay so I have decided to change my dress quite a bit. After a lot of deliberation, I've fallen out of love with it a little and don't feel confident in it. Therefore, I'm changing the neckline, slightly changing the waist line, and adding a few details. Here are my plans:

To change the neckline to look like this
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/210c9a5e27af8ae9ce6e6f5b2a7168b1_zps405bbb24.jpg


...and to add a tuck all across the waist line to pull it in. I'll also remove a layer of lace that ends right above the hips which is deeply unflattering. This is the inpsiration for the waist tuck (basically exactly what I want in shape and in detail) and this is my badly photoshopped idea of the final shape. 
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-21at164749_zps15d52378.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/3fe96567a54044d0dc60029d32fa7ec0_zps1e035911.jpg

I was thinking of perhaps adding very subtle embellishment to the top part of the dress, too, maybe just a little on one side? A bit of inspiration.

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/1f3b44008d3c5c9c0f8a31bb02c50458_zps4e77e1f2.jpg

Something else that I'm gonna do, that I've actually tried and looks nice, is to get a back drapey necklace thing and add it to the back of the dress so that it drapes across the neckline at the back (not the front) and also cascaded down from each shoulder. It'll be something very simple and subtle. This was my inspiration. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-21at165158_zps0834411e.png
I know that that's a lot of detail and things but I think that if I did that I could get away with bracelets and earrings and nothing else (brilliant as I can't decide on hair accessories!). Just a simple updo may go really well with the changed dress. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-21at170330_zpsb2940b1e.png

So... what do you think? 

Oh and one final thing; I was thinking of covering the tattoo on the back on my neck with this, which I love for many reasons. Bad idea? 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/c2fc13f16d972302277cad576bb232d3_zps54145edf.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

Have you got a picture of the tattoo you have? I think that's something quite big to be having as a cover up and it might distract from the detail in the dress iykwim! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Yeah I know! I like tattoos but it's gonna have to be something big cos of the shape of it! This is my current one.
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 21-04-2013 at 17.20.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## aly888

Wow, that is a lot of changes to the dress!! Why have you fallen out of love with it? Not because of your sisters dress I hope? 

As for the tattoo, you would probably need to invert it in order to cover the bow as best as possible. As in, have the inside dark and the outer edge light. It will also sit on your body better without looking like a 'stamp'. And have a look at dot work tattoos. It might not be your thing but I think that design would look amazing done with dot work :thumbup:


----------



## emyandpotato

It definitely would, thank you! I don't know.. I think it was a bit of an impulse; I loved it in the shop, then it was too expensive so when I found it second hand I just absolutely had to have it, you know? But now it looks cheap and not worth it and I just don't like any photos of it on other brides and I feel really 'meh' about it. I don't even like lace in general anymore I don't think. And yeah it's a little to do with my BMs. I think their dresses may actually be miles nicer. I keep seeing things that I like much more which doesn't help.


----------



## aly888

Oh no :( Have you tried it on recently? I keep thinking I don't like my dress anymore and that it's a bit 'blah' but as soon as I put it on I fall in love with it all over again.


----------



## Mummy May

You could always sell the dress and start again? Yeah I see what you mean about your current tattoo, it is quite big. I would honestly go and see a really great tattoo artist and see what they could do for you or suggest. I do think your cover up would be lovely though, or you could try and get the one you currently have lightened - especially if its only been coloured once, tattoo's don't go fully black from just one sitting of colour, they are usually slightly lighter (my ex is a tattoo artist lol!) Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

aly888 said:


> Oh no :( Have you tried it on recently? I keep thinking I don't like my dress anymore and that it's a bit 'blah' but as soon as I put it on I fall in love with it all over again.

I can't fit in to it :cry: I lost a tonne of weight but then gained it again so that the dress is small. I do intend to lose it, but haven't managed yet, so I can't even try it on. I got it out to look at though and I didn't like it, though I did try nipping in the waist and clipping the neckline to change it and it looked a bit better.


----------



## emyandpotato

Mummy May said:


> You could always sell the dress and start again? Yeah I see what you mean about your current tattoo, it is quite big. I would honestly go and see a really great tattoo artist and see what they could do for you or suggest. I do think your cover up would be lovely though, or you could try and get the one you currently have lightened - especially if its only been coloured once, tattoo's don't go fully black from just one sitting of colour, they are usually slightly lighter (my ex is a tattoo artist lol!) Xx

Yeah that's definitely a possibility. I'll see how I feel when I'm thin and can actually wear the dress and if I hate it I'll sell it (luckily for the same price probably) and get one custom made. I like the lightening idea for the tattoo; didn't even think of that! Thank you :)


----------



## aly888

Ah I know how that feels. I haven't tried my dress on for 6 months and am scared to because I'm almost certain I won't fit :nope: If it was me I'd personally sell the dress and buy one of the ones you've seen since. Trying to re-work a dress you've fallen out of love with could just end in disaster. And huge expense!! x


----------



## emyandpotato

aly888 said:


> Ah I know how that feels. I haven't tried my dress on for 6 months and am scared to because I'm almost certain I won't fit :nope: If it was me I'd personally sell the dress and buy one of the ones you've seen since. Trying to re-work a dress you've fallen out of love with could just end in disaster. And huge expense!! x

I don't know what I like, apart from crazy expensive Giambattista Valli and Elie Saab couture dresses.. obviously not a possibility! I would have to have one made but that's a huge risk too, and what if I sell and regret it? :cry: I know this is a dumb problem but it's really getting me down; I don't want to feel ugly on my wedding day!


----------



## xemmax

Aww emy, I feel so bad for you. Obviously I don't have a dress yet but I totally understand how awful you would feel on your wedding day if you're not feeling your absolute best. If you are really unhappy with the dress then I agree it's best it sell it and start over with a new design, obviously it is still a risk but if you make loads of alterations to the CP dress and still hate it that's just as bad, plus it may affect the resale value. 

I honestly and truthfully think you have just become too 'used' to it though and that shopping for your bridesmaids has taken the shine off your own dress. I think it's a stunning dress and won't be upstaged by anyone else. I know it doesn't fit at the moment but maybe it's worth going to a shop and trying it on just to see how you feel in it before you make any decisions.


----------



## xemmax

I love your invites by the way! Did you design and print them yourself? Did Kate get back to you?


----------



## emyandpotato

xemmax said:


> Aww emy, I feel so bad for you. Obviously I don't have a dress yet but I totally understand how awful you would feel on your wedding day if you're not feeling your absolute best. If you are really unhappy with the dress then I agree it's best it sell it and start over with a new design, obviously it is still a risk but if you make loads of alterations to the CP dress and still hate it that's just as bad, plus it may affect the resale value.
> 
> I honestly and truthfully think you have just become too 'used' to it though and that shopping for your bridesmaids has taken the shine off your own dress. I think it's a stunning dress and won't be upstaged by anyone else. I know it doesn't fit at the moment but maybe it's worth going to a shop and trying it on just to see how you feel in it before you make any decisions.

Thank you lovely, I so hope you're right and I love it again on the day. Hopefully I'll have lost the weight by mid summer so I can then make the decision to either adjust it, sell it, or keep it and have enough time to find something else if need be! Doesn't help that it's a size 6 dress so it's gonna take a while :dohh:


----------



## emyandpotato

xemmax said:


> I love your invites by the way! Did you design and print them yourself? Did Kate get back to you?

Thank you! I am keeping the outer box, thinking of redesigning the paper bits, they didn't print as well as I hoped. Yeah she got back to me and posted, so not the horrors I was anticipating! I just get really worked up over things sometimes, I'm silly like that.


----------



## emyandpotato

I made a style board of Rory's wedding outfit! For the blog but posting here as I'm so chuffed that I actually learnt to use photoshop :haha: He'll also have a tambourine covered in flowers, a paisley silk scarf draped over his waistcoat but under his blazer, a button hole (and maybe handkerchief in pocket), and hopefully by then his afro will be in full swing. My mum says I dress him like an eccentric professor. I guess I do, but it suits his personality! Oh and this is his tie, which I didn't add as I couldn't get a good photo: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/110953424 his is the olive green one.

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-04-23at203550_zps4aa2437e.png


----------



## emyandpotato

Okay in a very strange twist Hannah found a dress that she wants for her leavers do and it's actually nice (looks a billion times better on). It's https://www.asos.com/Jarlo/Jarlo-Ma...8857&sh=0&pge=2&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Cream in orange or cream, haven't decided. 

I think with elegant headwear it'd look really nice.


----------



## xemmax

Aww, Rory is going to look so lovely! And I love that dress, thank goodness you've found something you both agree on! Are you going to buy it? I guess it will be a lot easier than having one made. You both must feel less stressed now!


----------



## Mummy May

Glad you've found something you agree on yeyy! I would probably put it with a head garland thingy if it were for my wedding, xx


----------



## Lauren25

Lovely dress, glad you've found something you both like!


----------



## emyandpotato

xemmax said:


> Aww, Rory is going to look so lovely! And I love that dress, thank goodness you've found something you both agree on! Are you going to buy it? I guess it will be a lot easier than having one made. You both must feel less stressed now!

She bought it herself actually, which saves an argument! Actually I think my mum bought it but oh well! She wants it as a leavers do dress so the fact it works as a bridesmaid dress is a bonus! I am just hoping it suits, she's so curvy and the model is so stick-like! It will hopefully arrive tomorrow so I'll get some photos asap! She did buy it in ivory though, without consulting me... bloody goos job it's nice :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

Mummy May said:


> Glad you've found something you agree on yeyy! I would probably put it with a head garland thingy if it were for my wedding, xx

Yeah that would look lovely! I think something sparkly so it looks more evening dress and less beach dress, especially for November!


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah that would be nice! Hopefully she won't kick up a fuss about that aswell :) xx


----------



## aly888

It's lovely. And fantastic that she's bought it herself (or your mum has!). Have you spoken to her about a headpiece? It would look stunning with it


----------



## emyandpotato

She's happy with a headpiece. It arrived today and honestly it looks gorgeous. Only issue is my dad walked upstairs and saw her in it and said "Hi Hannah, getting married?" :dohh: Doesn't help that it's more white than my dress either!


----------



## emyandpotato

I've been really stressing about my table layouts, thinking they'd be boring/weird/too crowded etc but I set them out today for my latest blog post and they actually look pretty good, photos don't do them justice! Only thing I need to finalise is the flowers, and I don't want many of them. I used metal plates here and like the effect so gonna mismatch them with patterned ceramic ones. Please excuse the painting, it was just cos the white wall looked weird. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/IMG_0750_zps64676c97.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/IMG_0753_zps7ceb4df4.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/IMG_0752_zpsd0339514.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/IMG_0757_zpsc33cbbaa.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/IMG_0758_zpsa7ece499.jpg


----------



## xemmax

Beautiful emy! It's all come together so well :)


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow, that is so beautiful.


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you!


----------



## aly888

Oh wow, looks amazing!!! Your guests are gonna be completely stunned when they see all that


----------



## aly888

Good stunned, I mean. Not bad stunned. Lol. Just thought I'd clarify :lol:


----------



## emyandpotato

Haha thanks Aly! Honestly I have spent ages thinking everyone is gonna be bad stunned and is just going to be like what on earth is going on in this room!?


----------



## Tasha

Honestly emy, it wouldnt usually be my sort of taste at all but I cant help but think it is breath-taking. So even people who wouldnt have the theme or wouldnt 'get it' will love it x


----------



## Tasha

I hope that doesnt across as rude, it isnt meant to. I am sure you appreciate we all have different tastes and mine would be your worst nightmare for a wedding, lol.


----------



## emyandpotato

Tasha said:


> I hope that doesnt across as rude, it isnt meant to. I am sure you appreciate we all have different tastes and mine would be your worst nightmare for a wedding, lol.

Oh no absolutely! I know I'm being a bit weird with my wedding anyway :haha: There are a lot of things I wouldn't have personally that I'm sure would look amazing at someone else's wedding so I definitely know what you mean.

Thank you by the way :flower:


----------



## emyandpotato

Little update on flowers. If you've been following this you'll know I started out wanting dandelion clocks (still do, but it isn't really viable) and then dried yellow roses, which I still have a few of. Blogging about my wedding and being quite involved with the wedding industry via that, however, has unfortunately made me want something more elaborate. I now have a whole collection of vases in various sizes, some tiny silver bud vases, some medium sized silver trumpet vases, some glass posy vases, and a couple of larger vases, all sourced from antique shops, of course (I'm obsessed!). 

I'm talking to a florist atm so thought I'd update you guys while I'm on the subject! There will actually only be about six vases on the two long tables in the reception in total, so not that much really. No arrangements elsewhere or pedestals (ew) in the reception, except for perhaps something small tied to the teepee and/or in the drinks cooler bath tub thingy. Not sure about the ceremony set up yet. I'm having a bouquet, but for my maids I'm gonna make something out of the dried roses and lavender I already have, just to save money. As for the actual flowers, I was thinking of having some pale ones, cream and blush tones mostly, with something very dark and dramatic. I really love those roses that are cream with bits of purple (what're they called?!) and then maybe a combination of flowers like this, not that I know what they are, with dark herb/fern sort of fillers, and something like what this girl has in her hair to add a bit of texture. 

What do you think? Must admit, I know nothing of flowers, and I really struggling finding an idea I was happy with! 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/56a5b2a0f8a39059944dd9b9b129e62b_zpsd42cf466.jpg https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/9cb6b66957d51ac64a07ade94be1c4be_zps1ae60c6a.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ae147e8c6acd0f4b294d359c2ce1a689_zpsc42bcbd2.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/1129314808_81c767098d_z_zps50cb2dd7.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/087c5ac9982fe50d855c96a0ce5a62e4_zps897510d8.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

I love it all apart from the ferny things and that's only because I hate the smell lol! I think it will all go very well with your other stuff xx p.s I hate the pedastals too!


----------



## emyandpotato

In year 7 I won a competition in Grizedale Forrest where we had to make perfume out of naturally found things, and my main ingredient was ferns :haha: 

I'm not bothered about the leafy things to be honest, so long as they're dark! I hate light green.


----------



## Mummy May

I have to say, those dark flowers are really lovely! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks! I really love them. Not a clue what they're called though :dohh:


----------



## emyandpotato

Another few updates and things!

- Just been going through my dad's record collection and I'm so shocked. He's 75 and never listens to music but the collection is amazing! Paired with what we've already collected, we have loads of good records, from 50s stuff right through to 80s classics. All we need now is to finish buying the modern records that we really love, which are a bit more expensive, but we're only getting a few meaningful ones. And guests are bringing records with them, so all in all I'm very hopeful about the guest DJ thing! 

-I tried making a wedding cake. You know how many layers of sponge you need for a cake?! Like 50. So I'm making fruitcake. Never mind that I can't stand the stuff :haha: 

-I can't decide whether to have short lace gloves or not? I love the idea but don't know if it will look stupid. We're not doing rings, so that isn't an issue, but I did want bracelets :shrug:

-For the drinks reception I have FINALLY settled on an idea! We'll have it in the cinema room (it's huge!). Gonna have a black and white romantic film on on silent and then play jazz too, I think the lighting will look really cool. I had my heart set on an outdoor drinks reception but it'll be too cold. Plus, the lovely lady at Vintage Style Hire who said I can have anything I want for blogging for her has the most gorgeous drinks trolley and so I think I'll put those little cocktails in bottles- the favours- on there and serve them then. And have wine and stuff too, probably, or not, what do you think? Obviously there will be something different for the little ones. Will possibly have the speeches then too, as we aren't having a formal sit down meal. 

As far as other updates go, there aren't any really. I do hate my dress less now, and we have two of three bridesmaid dresses, in the same colour (!), and I've bought more of the stuff I need, but that's it really!


----------



## emyandpotato

Started my diet three days ago. I am achey and starving! I wish I hadn't let myself get so fat. Goddamn size 6 dresses :cry: Going to go get myself a rocket lolly in a mo. My new chocolate replacement. 20 calories... sigh.


----------



## aly888

Stick with it. The first week is the hardest (read as 'the first week you feel like killing someone for a bite of toast'), but after that it gets easier. I'm on week three and I don't seem able to eat enough cals to hit my quota now :shrug: But it will be worth it


----------



## emyandpotato

How many cals/day are you on? I am so mad with myself, I got down to almost 8 stone in November and then gave up over Christmas and never started again so I ballooned and it's back to square one... with 6 months to go :dohh: I HAVE to stick with it or I'll be finding a new dress.


----------



## aly888

I'm on bare minimum, 1200! But I'm not eating carbs either so it's pretty easy. Are you exercising? The best way to lose weight is to eat more cals and exercise them off than to just not eat the cals. Ie, you'll lose weight quicker by eating 1800 cals and burning 300 off to leave you with 1500 than to just eat 1500 cals. Does that make sense? :lol: And if you do strength exercises as well, the more muscle you have the easier it is to burn fat :thumbup: Although be careful, my shoulders are looking a bit hench at the moment. I'm assured by several people that its a good look but I'm not so sure :lol:
At least you know you can do it because you've done it before. Trust me, getting your dress to fit is the best motivation you could ever have :lol:


----------



## emyandpotato

Yeah I'm living with my mum and dad in the Lake District at the moment so making the most of it and taking their dog for an hour and a half walk each morning, but with Rory in the carrier so it burns maybe 300 calories? I dunno, but he's bloody heavy! Then eating 1000 (usually ends up about 1100) a day because I seriously need to drop the weight and fast. I'm 10.5 now, my highest ever without being pregnant. It's so embarrassing. But I want to be 7 for the wedding. My BMR is only 1400 so with eating and exercising like I am I think I'll burn 2 and a half pounds a week or so?! 

You're doing amazing cutting out carbs, I couldn't do that. I plan on detoxing two months before the day, though.


----------



## Mummy May

I've joined SW Emy and I haven't actually had my first weigh in yet but I think its doing me good! I would love to be 10 and a half stone haha. Sending you some luck over :) its hard but worth it! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you! What's SW? Sorry to sound dumb!


----------



## Mummy May

Slimming world :) tried to give you a brief explaination in my journal xx


----------



## Tasha

Have you joined up to my fitness pal emy, it is good for logging goals, calories eaten, exercise (and therefore calories burned off) etc? It is a free thing. My calories they recommend a day is 1250. I personally dont use my calories if I burn them off from exercise. Otherwise like yesterday I would of had to eat over 1800.


----------



## aly888

I started at 10 and half stone three weeks ago Emy. And on Tuesday I had to buy myself some size 8 work trousers (I haven't been a size 8 trouser since I was about 16 years old!!!) and even they are roomy on me. It deffo can be done 

Tasha, I thought the calorie goal was just intake on MFP? As in, if I ate 1200 cals (my target) then burned off 200 cals, taking me down to 1000, I shouldn't then eat another 200 cals to take me back up. Doesn't that defeat the object? Plus, MFP only tells me off if I don't eat 1200. It doesn't tell me off if I've burned cals off to under the 1200 limit, so I just assumed it was ok :lol: :shrug:


----------



## emyandpotato

Mummy May said:


> Slimming world :) tried to give you a brief explaination in my journal xx

Thanks! Sorry to sound so dumb, it seems obvious now. It sounds so complicated! I just count calories, I'd be far too confused doing that I think.


----------



## emyandpotato

Tasha said:


> Have you joined up to my fitness pal emy, it is good for logging goals, calories eaten, exercise (and therefore calories burned off) etc? It is a free thing. My calories they recommend a day is 1250. I personally dont use my calories if I burn them off from exercise. Otherwise like yesterday I would of had to eat over 1800.

Yeah I have it I'm just rubbish at using it. I'm pretty good at keeping track myself. MPF is great when I can be bothered but I so often lose track! 

WOW what're you doing to burn 600 calories a day!?!? I know running burns 500 an hour but I can't even run for five minutes :haha: But no I don't use mine if I burn them off either. So I eat 1000, burn about 300 from walking with Rory on my back, so have a deficit of about 1000 a day, maybe more depending on what I do.


----------



## emyandpotato

aly888 said:


> I started at 10 and half stone three weeks ago Emy. And on Tuesday I had to buy myself some size 8 work trousers (I haven't been a size 8 trouser since I was about 16 years old!!!) and even they are roomy on me. It deffo can be done
> 
> Tasha, I thought the calorie goal was just intake on MFP? As in, if I ate 1200 cals (my target) then burned off 200 cals, taking me down to 1000, I shouldn't then eat another 200 cals to take me back up. Doesn't that defeat the object? Plus, MFP only tells me off if I don't eat 1200. It doesn't tell me off if I've burned cals off to under the 1200 limit, so I just assumed it was ok :lol: :shrug:

That's fantastic! I m just so pissed at myself for getting so big, there is no excuse, last time I was this weight I was pregnant :dohh: And it doesn't help OH keeps buying me chocolate. He knows I'm dieting and I have no self control whatsoever...


----------



## Tasha

Aly you are fine if you are still losing regardless but sometimes not upping it a bit can stall your weight loss. I dont have that problem right now so no need for me to up it. 

Emy I was at the gym, ran for 30 minutes - a seven minute mile. Twenty-five minutes each on the x-trainer and bike, and then ten minutes on the rowing machine. Plus a twenty minute swim. I have bokwa tomorrow and then zumba on Monday plus the gym on both days. I really need to get rid of the lb's and tone up. 

Sounds like you are doing all the right things. It is tough when the OH is eating crap isnt it? I have the same problem but my willpower is better now and I will chose a bit of fruit to curb the sweet cravings. I think once the weight starts coming off and you see a difference then it helps to maintain the will power. Before photos can help too cos usually comparing photos makes us see the difference long before we see it in the mirror.


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh I hate MFP, I would never reccommend it to anyone lol! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Well my scales say I have lost 5 pounds. A bit is probably water weight as I should have only lost three this week, but I have been really ill with a chest and throat infection so maybe my metabolism is higher!? Anyway, pleased!


----------



## xemmax

5lbs is a great loss, well done!


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you! Only forty pounds to go! :dohh:


----------



## aly888

5lb is fab. Well done!! Deffo keep drinking lots of water. That's my biggest issue at the moment. I'm not drinking enough so I've got a lot of water retention. I didn't realise it would make such a big difference until the other lovely ladies on here pointed it out.


----------



## Mummy May

Oooh well done on the 5lb :D I've got water issues too lol. Got my first weigh in tomorrow xx


----------



## Lauren25

Well done on the weight loss thats fab :D


----------



## emyandpotato

Fucckkkk gonna have to up my weight loss! My goal was to be skinny by 18th July for OH's graduation but now I'm being sent to cover the London collections (fashion week thingy) NEXT MONTH! Fucks sake! I have to be skinny for that or it'll just be embarrassing!!! Plus what the fuck do I wear?!?!


----------



## aly888

When next month? I'm sure you've got plenty of time to make a difference. I bet you don't even have that much to lose. As for what to wear, I am the worst person to give advice on that, so I won't :lol:


----------



## emyandpotato

I write fashion articles, I should NOT be having this problem :dohh: But telling people with whatever money and presuming stick figures what to wear is one thing and actually pulling it off is another! Well right now I'm 10 stone (disgusting I know!) and I am guessing any models etc there will be oh, about four?!


----------



## Mummy May

Being 10 stone is not disgusting, on the other hand - being about 4 stone is! I understand that's the industry you work in, but don't half kill yourself to look skinny by next month, it won't do you any good hun. Just be sensible. Xx


----------



## aly888

WSS! ^^
Why would you even want to be as skinny as one of those models?? 10 stone is far from disgusting. It's not at all about what size you are but about how you dress for your body shape, which I am sure you are plenty capable of :hugs:


----------



## hopeandpray

10 stone is really not disgusting. It seems unlikely that at that weight you wouldn't have a healthy BMI. They haven't hired you to be a model.


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks guys. This is my heaviest non-pregnant weight hence why I feel gross. And I actually really love the boney look the models have, I think it's so elegant :blush: Kind of what I'm aiming towards before the wedding. I think 9 stone by the time I go is about as much as I'll manage, but you're right, I'm not being hired to be a model!


----------



## hopeandpray

Just remember your future husband wants to marry you and not some bony model! Weight loss is great if it helps your confidence but I think you have that kind of ethereal look about you already :flower:


----------



## Mummy May

Its all about how you feel no matter what anyone else says, just be careful, I wouldn't want you to make yourself ill xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh please don't go that skinny, you are so pretty it would take away from your looks!


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you guys! But Lauren I totally disagree, one of the worst things about my face is it's chubbiness! That photo was taken a few months ago before I gained the podge!


----------



## emyandpotato

One BM dress...
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-05-23 at 20.43.10.png
File size: 182.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## emyandpotato

Aaand the other in her BM dress, worn last night for her leavers do- the cream dress not the red. And I did both of their hair too, and my sister's makeup, just to show off :haha:

The first dress is going to be edited slightly so that they don't look the same.
 



Attached Files:







984056_466966586722454_223046199_n.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Lauren25

Both dresses are lovely! Are you happy with them ?


----------



## emyandpotato

Sorry just seen that! Yeah I'm happy with them, though gonna change Sophie (the very thin one)'s slightly because I don't like matching dresses for bridesmaids. I'm thinking remove the buttons and add a drapey sash in the same material to cover the lace.


----------



## emyandpotato

Amazing find at today's car boot. Got this trolley for £20. It's a 1920s original and they go for about £200 on Ebay. So pleased! Will look great at the drinks reception.
 



Attached Files:







1492_10152873064575541_681976726_n.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## emyandpotato

Also, firmly back down at 10 stone now. Still 3 stone too high but this is at least what I'd call a borderline acceptable weight.


----------



## aly888

That trolley is fab. What a bargain!!
And well done on the weightloss too :thumbup:


----------



## hopeandpray

3 stone lighter you would be way underweight! I love that drinks trolley. I've wanted one for ages. You got such a bargain!


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm 5'5 so it's only like borderline underweight. I don't plan to stick to that weight anyway, when the wedding is over I fully intend to eat ALL the food. I want to look like this bride, she looks so stunning in the dress I think. It's definitely a thin person dress. https://clairepettibone.com/blog/2010/10/amanda-abramowitz-in-kristene/


----------



## emyandpotato

I am so sorry, I know I have many hair issues, but do you guys think this headband, NOT worn on my forehead but actually around my head, look okay with this sort of hair style?! I really want _something_ but can't figure out what I want on my head, all I know is that it isn't a veil! 

https://www.jennypackham.com/collections/headdresses/products/acacia-headband-noir

https://pinterest.com/pin/17381148534811855/


----------



## xemmax

I do think it would look nice although in honesty I prefer the Acacia side tiara styles. It would go with that hairstyle though, I love it!


----------



## emyandpotato

Do you know if there are any places where hair things can be tried on? it's a massive commitment when I have no idea what might suit me. My mum said the acacia ones looked stupid so I'm having wobbles.


----------



## xemmax

I have no idea, I suppose if you check for Jenny Packham stockists near you then you could call them to see which accessories they stock? I know what you mean, I love the Acacia II but I wouldn't buy before I had tried on!


----------



## Mummy May

I love it, and think it would look fab. Couldn't you return it if you didn't like it? xx


----------



## emyandpotato

To be honest I don't want to buy a JP one, especially not new, it's way too much! If it suited me I'd just look for something similar. Unfortunately my nearest stockist is Harrogate!


----------



## emyandpotato

Sorry I have been a bit AWOL recently, things have been so hectic! I'm doing journalism bits and bobs for a few places as well as trying out freelance stuff and I'm quite stressed but at the same time feel like I'm not doing enough?! And Rory has been to see a speech therapist, finally, and we're not pretty certain his speech delay is due to a muscle deficiency (also why he had to have EBM, so I can stop killing myself over that one). It's fantastic to finally have answers. We're taking him to a sign class twice a week which will hopefully help with the frustration- at the moment he's so angry and hits me constantly because he simply can't express himself and it breaks my heart. 

Wedding wise not much has changed. I've got most things now, all I need to finish off buying is plates and glasses, and maybe a bit of cutlery. I've finished the invites so will get a photo later (look much better than the mock up). I've sorted arrangements for the drinks reception, but did a blog post about that so I'll post that instead of rewriting! https://www.thestockmandiaries.co.uk/wedding-planning/amy-her-drinks-reception.html

Oh anddd I've been whitening my teeth with Crest White Strips and they're fantastic! I absolutely love them. I've stopped for the time being cos they make my teeth very sensitive but I used them for a week before Fashion Week and my teeth were really sparkly white, which means I don't have to bother about laser whitening. 

Fell off the diet wagon, too, woopsie, but back on it as of today with a detox to kickstart my metabolism and see if I can boost my energy levels, plus it's Chris's graduation in two weeks and I want to look amazing!


----------



## emyandpotato

The invites, as posted:

Kept the velvet box idea, took ages! Decided to keep the inside quite simple so that it wasn't too much, so we just printed cards to put inside the box. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-05-27at194650_zps7ef732f6.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-05-30at205048_zpse98a6fd4.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-05-27at194605_zps75daed20.png

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/ScreenShot2013-05-30at205520_zpsf4fe631e.png

And here are the boxes. I aged them but kept them structured, unlike the prototype one. I actually prefer the last style but think guests will 'get' this style more, you know? And wrapped them in lokta paper to send, envelopes just didn't cut it :haha:

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/382508_10152982194970541_491342367_n_zpsb5088d4e.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/1059495_10152982195095541_242955109_n_zpsbcc44fed.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/944489_10152982194875541_1994152181_n_zpsb0db5fc1.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/992794_10152982193480541_789242153_n_zps5924057e.jpg


----------



## wishuwerehere

Wow, they are gorgeous!


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Mummy May

How big are they? They look fab! Must have taken a lot of work, I need to get my arse into gear n finish mine!! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

About 12cm long and 8cm wide, ish!? Not big, size of a standard invite, just in boxes. Still not the spectacle I envisaged but as I don't have the funds for professionally printed ones I can't have the designs I really wanted, but hardly something I can complain about!


----------



## Mummy May

I don't think anyone will realise the invite isn't professionally printed, I wouldn't have known if I didn't know! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you lovely. It's not that I didn't want people to know I printed them- in fact that I don't mind because I don't want people to think I'm spoilt and have loads of money, when I don't- I just mean that had I been able to print them professionally they'd have been something really special. Maybe black paper with gold writing and some really gorgeous design- like really luxurious packaging, you know? Ah, I can dream :p


----------



## Mummy May

Ahh I think there's something we would all like to have that we just can't haha. Dreams are the best :D xx


----------



## emyandpotato

So started the 30 day shred yesterday. I cannot move for pain. Owwww.


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh let me know how it goes! Apparently it's awesome but jillian gets annoying xx


----------



## emyandpotato

She doesn't bug me much, actually, and many people do so that's saying something! I spent all today in agony from the workout the night before but did the work out anyway. Surprisingly, it wasn't as bad today- I can see myself enjoying it as it goes on, and it isn't too long which is good as I'm not one for keeping to an hour of exercise, unless it's walking! Also doing a 700kcal diet which should help me drop 2/3 pounds a week if I can stick to it. I desperately need to get loosing serious weight now or I really will have to buy a new and bigger dress!


----------



## louandivy

Amy 700 cals is not a diet, it is starvation and will either end in binging or total exhaustion and feeling like shit constantly.


----------



## Mummy May

If you're only doing 700 calls your body will go into starvation mode, maybe try a little more than that if you can xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Typed out a whole justification for it, twice, and deleted it both times. I know I sound like a dick. I'm sorry. I can't stop obsessing about it. I feel sick at how big I am and how nothing seems to shift the weight. It keeps me up at night. Aha I know that is pathetic, but it's true. I've done the starvation thing before, and I can not let myself get to that lethargic and fucked up state again. I feel fine at the moment. If I feel ill or moody or plain shit I'll eat more.


----------



## Tasha

Are you eating 700 calories every day? Have you tried the 5:2 diet? The thing is you might not notice how you are feeling until you are feeling like real shit as it can be gradual and then it can be hard to stop what you are doing.


----------



## Mummy May

Oh you don't have to justify yourself honestly, and I know exactly how you're feeling! And if you're anything like me and you get an idea in your head, no matter what anyone says you will do it anyways. Good luck with your weight loss, just be safe :) xx


----------



## xemmax

I agree 700 calories is not enough, you will feel so awful if you stick to it or end up binging. Before I went on holiday last year I did Slim Fast only I ended up skipping the milkshake and just starving myself in the day and when I got back from holiday I ate and ate and ate and totally lost control of myself, hence I have put on a stone and a half in a year. Have you thought about Weight Watchers? I've always had fantastic weight loss through it, they have an online version too which is good if you don't want to go to meetings.


----------



## emyandpotato

I've never been to weight watchers, no, I don't even know where the nearest one is around here. Don't you have to pay, anyway? I know I'll end up binging I just hope it will happen after the wedding. With me though I am either binging or dieting, I have no 'normal', never have. Anyway, the 30 day shred is going really well so I think once my stamina is raised a little and I am confident with that video I'm going to move on to one called Banish Fat Boost Metabolism, which is by the same trainer. It apparently burns around 500 calories (is an hour a day workout) so once I'm on to that I'll bring my allowance up to 1200 calories. Anyways, I feel like a total attention seeker talking about weight :/ 

Doing a blog post today about the pretty little boxes I'm doing for wedding food, so will post that when it's done!


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh yes please! Can't actually wait to see them! P.s - I have no normal either, I'm either being a pig or starving myself lol! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm glad I'm not the only one! It's like if I'm not dieting my body decided it must eat all the food and I'm a total pig. I ate quite a lot today, like 1600, cos I got really sick last night. Gonna start walking every day when the weather cools down and bring my every day intake up to 1200. At the moment though it's way too hot! Actually considering driving over to White Scar Caves tomorrow cos hopefully it'll be nice and cool underground :haha: 

Sorry I haven't linked, Kate hasn't gotten round to putting the post up yet.


----------



## emyandpotato

Quick question guys- How much do you think the bride here weighs? I ask because she's the woman I bought the dress from, and I want to know if it's a realistic size to get to, or whether to sell my dress and buy a bigger one.


----------



## emyandpotato

She is 5'5. Oh and this is the link https://onefabday.com/castlemartyr-wedding-sosac-photography/ :dohh:


----------



## Mummy May

I've absolutely no idea at all, you have to think seriously (forgetting the fact that you love th dress) about whether you think you can get back to that size before then, safely. Actually, I seem to remember you wanting to change the dress (or was that someone else?) If you don't really really love it then you should change it xx


----------



## xemmax

I have no idea! She's very thin but healthy looking. Isn't the dress a size 6? What size are you now? Have you been a size 6 previously? I know that I could not ever get to a size 6 and look good - I actually look awful when I get to an 8/10 because I get skinny limbs and keep the weight on my hips and stomach. If you've been a 6 before though then surely it's achievable as long as you're not too much bigger now.


----------



## emyandpotato

I thought it was a 6 but now I'm wondering if it's an American size, which makes it about an 8, if you go by the one size smaller for wedding dresses rule. So I'm thinking that makes her a toned eight stone-ish?! I've been a size 8 before, but not quite as low as 8 stone, with 8.5 being my lowest adult weight. I think I can do it, I just have to be motivated. It's just 7 stone that would be too much to hope for. I'm rubbish at guessing weights though. I'm down to 9.5 now, from doing the 30 day shred for just a week, so I'm happy with that! 

Mummy May I did hate the dress but I like it again now, most of the time! Seeing people in the same dress who look awful never helps!


----------



## emyandpotato

Also, totally OT, but Rory learnt to swim today! Well, in armbands, but he was swimming! Hopefully we'll have the armbands off by the end of summer.


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh wow that's awesome! Go Rory! I'm hoping to have Florence swimming before we goon honeymoon. I think 8 stone is a lot more doable. Maybe give yourself another month and see how you're going! Ooh is the shred good then? Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

How old is Florence? I think most kids can swim if they get themselves confident in the water, so fingers crossed she manages it! 

30 day shred is horrid, but it definitely seems to be working! Before I eat each day I have an almost 6 pack, and my legs feel like iron. I'll use it to tone and see how it goes, because I hate the muscly look, I just want to be boney in the end! Hopefully Rory's new toddler carrier will be here tomorrow so gonna celebrate by taking him around Dalton Zoo in it to burn a few extra calories, and then try and walk each day cos it's meant to burn around 300 an hour with a 30lb kid, especially walking up all the hills around here!


----------



## Mummy May

She will be 3 next week but haven't really been swimming much though she loves the water! Now we've sorted work commitments out were going to go swimming on a Sunday morni :) 

How you getting on with the shred? I've just done it for the first time and although I didn't find it difficult, I found it bloody tedious! Please tell me it gets better lol xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Hope she enjoys it! Rory was really wary at first but he adores it now. We go nearly every day but that's cos we're living at my parents' at the moment and they're lucky enough to have one of those above ground ones. You know, the oversized paddling pool sorts? 

Wow you must be way fitter than me, it absolutely killed me the first few times. I'm finding it easier now but still dead out of breath and sweaty at the end, but it's definitely making a difference to my endurance if nothing else. It does get a little better, especially once you're used to it cos you realise it's quite short and you know how long you have left. It's definitely helping my body image, too, cos I was seeing myself as a total whale and now I'm realising I'm not actually massive, I'm just a naturally curvy person.


----------



## Mummy May

My legs are a bit achy today but I'm gonna bash on! I used to go on my exercise bike for 3-6 miles a day so that's probably why, but I'm not really fit lol! I love the jumping jacks though :D xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Hi! Sorry I have been AWOL, I am getting so stressed with the wedding that I feel sick, it's coming round so fast!

A little update:

I decided on blush and purple peonies for my bouquet, but they go out of season this week so I got some and have dried them in the oven and am gonna be putting together my bouquet this week! Not for everyone I know but I think dried flowers look beautiful and they fit my theme IMO. Will put a photo up when I'm finished. 

I booked the projector so that's definitely going ahead, though apparently I need a screen which sucks, cos I thought it'd look awesome projected on to the wall. Also they've changed the room around that I was gonna use (check out the living room, not sure how I feel about the TV and chesterfields, opinions?! https://www.northcadburycourt.com/interior.html) so I may use the morning room for the cinema and have an outdoor drinks reception with fires, fairy lights, mugs of tea, and blankets, but not sure?!!?! Ahhh I'm so confused. 

On the weight loss front I am getting nowhere. So frustrating! I feel so shit about myself too, and I'm seriously panicking about not getting thin enough. At the moment I'm just getting muscly and I hate muscle, it's the last thing I want. But if I stop working out I won't lose weight fast enough and when I extreme diet I start to binge. I don't know what to do, can't seem to stick to anything, and it's taking over my life and I am so so stressed! 

No other updates I don't think, except I got some 20's kimonos for my bridesmaids so that they don't look samey samey.


----------



## Mummy May

Flowers sound lovely, I wanted peonies but I was just told no by the florist. Didn't realise I could dry them! I've bought flowers made from fabric instead. Really sorry you're very stressed, are most things done? 
Will look at your link when I'm not on my phone. I know how you feel on the dieting front, every time I try I fail but my head isn't in it and I know that's why I'm doing crappy! Do you think you need a new dress? Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Peonies are really tough to dry, and dead expensive! I tried drying some by hanging them upside down first but they aren't as nice as the oven ones. Still would have preferred fresh but it would have cost a fortune and I like to have my bouquet finished ASAP so it's one less thing to do. Are you still having your button bouquet? 

I guess most things are done, but I still need to find enough plates and chairs and glasses from places, and sort food etc and just feel stressed and lost with it all, you know? Plus I'm freaking out about paying for everything, it's costing more than I expected! 

I can't buy a new dress, if I let myself stay at a size 10/12 I'll never forgive myself and I know I'll not feel confident on the day and hate all the photos. I just have to motivate myself and lose some weight, which is fine, except that I feel so shitty and depressed when I'm dieting, but feel gross when I'm not. I wish I had some willpower!


----------



## Mummy May

If you find some willpower throw it my way! Nope my flowers are literally just made from fabric lol! 
https://folksy.com/items/4290262-Vi...ace-and-Pearl-Bouquet-The-Shabby-Chic-bouquet
That exact bouquet but she changed the golds to a very very pale pink for me. Its really beautiful. 
Yeah its all a lot to do isn't it - I've a feeling mine is also going to cost more than we thought so I've been buying things from my own bank account to try and save the wedding fund lol xx


----------



## emyandpotato

That's so beautiful! Goes really well with the theme as well, it's all gonna be so dainty with the little tea cups and things! I've finished my bouquet so will get a photo up in a bit cos I'm not sure if I'm happy with it or not!?


----------



## emyandpotato

Okay so here are some photos, please excuse my dad's gross vase and wall paper. It's hard to get a good photo of it and it looks nicer in real life, but you get the general idea. I wanted it to look quite natural and textured but still fitting with my theme. I didn't want it to look rounded or too bridal, so that's not a mistake that's just how I wanted it! But yeah, I know it isn't everyone's sort of thing. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/1002517_10153130069805541_1109682276_n_zps3c58db6f.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/11172_10153130079845541_360139533_n_zps8e23b6e1.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/971062_10153130099130541_2103476419_n_zpsef671f3c.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/1174590_10153130068460541_1181141440_n_zps5503623e.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/1150132_10153130097890541_290969931_n_zps684f6888.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

Oh I love it! Its beautiful! Its will go so well with your theme, I do love the amount of effort you've put into things yourself. Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you lovely :)


----------



## lozzy21

How are you trying to diet? If your to harsh on yourself your going to sick to it for a week or two but then end up stopping.


----------



## Logan's Mum

stalking! :flower:

Wow, the house you are using looks amazing! and your dress is stunning! How are you trying to lose weight? Maybe you should take up running as you might put less muscle on? x


----------



## emyandpotato

Healthily. With dieting and exercise.


----------



## emyandpotato

Logan's Mum said:


> stalking! :flower:
> 
> Wow, the house you are using looks amazing! and your dress is stunning! How are you trying to lose weight? Maybe you should take up running as you might put less muscle on? x

Thanks hun! Yeah I am starting running but it's really hard at first! Hopefully I'll build it up to an hour a day cos then that'd be a workout done for the day, and it's probably nicer than workout videos when you don't feel like you're gonna die after a few metres.


----------



## Mummy May

It really is, I really enjoy running when I get into it xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Guys, ignoring all the furniture in both rooms, if it was your wedding, which would you hold the ceremony in? The sitting room (with TV removed/hidden) or the morning room? https://www.northcadburycourt.com/interior.html


----------



## xemmax

Definitely the sitting room - it looks much lighter :)


----------



## emyandpotato

The morning room is actually incredibly light, it's such a shit picture. The walls are much lighter than they look and the windows are huge. 

I ask because I was planning on having my ceremony in the morning room, but I'm having doubts about fitting the chairs in there, so I think my back up will be the sitting room, sans furniture, which is okay cos whichever room I don't use for the ceremony will be my cinema/drinks reception room. Kind of torn cos I love the idea of saying my vows under the giant arched window but it'd also make for an awesome cinema.


----------



## lovelylaura

I love your flowers they're beautiful and you've put so much effort into them. With rooms I would go for the morning room I like the curtains and flooring more and the shape seems better for a ceremony. Your wedding is going to be beautiful stop stressing about it :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks hun! I think it's impossible not to stress about my wedding when it's so close, I'm sure every bride is the same! :haha: Wow I wish I was loaded and had a wedding planner so I didn't have to think about it.


----------



## Baby Bell

I would say morning room, because it lighter, gorgeous views out the windows and I don't like the rugs in the sitting room, I think they wouldn't be that nice in photos :shrug:


----------



## emyandpotato

I am actually obsessed with persian rugs. :haha: So they'll be in the morning room too (I hate the carpet, gonna see if it comes up). But I'll rearrange them in the sitting room as I don't like the way they're done.


----------



## Baby Bell

Haha well if you like them I'd make sure they are in the pictures then :thumbup: lol


----------



## Mummy May

I prefer the morning room, love the big window/door thing at the end lol! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I can't sleep :cry: so on here instead...

Great example here of total trivia that is suddenly incredibly important when you're a bride... what nail colour do I go for? Something very natural and almost unnoticeable like a beige-white or a deep browny-red like this one but cheaper? https://www.chanel.com/en_GB/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Nail-colour-LE-VERNIS-95550?sku=95551 I am veering toward the second cos I like the idea of it with my bouquet. 

Oh, and I wrote out the entire ceremony for the celebrant, who is now gonna be our friend Ben. My sister's OH, and OH's newfound best friend- they're actually inseparable, it's cute, but he's a lovely guy and great friend to us both. Having two readings, one by my sister, and one by BIL, a short passage about us read by Ben, and vows that we will write and recite ourselves, and then a very quick 'do you promise to...' bit. So short and sweet but hopefully it will seem personal and heartfelt. 

Made my sister (the non-awkward bridesmaid, the one who is gonna walk LO down the aisle, other isn't gonna walk and will sing for the procession) a smaller version of my bouquet. It's just gonna be one she can hold in one hand as obviously she'll have LO holding her other hand and plus I didn't wanna waste too many flowers. Anyway her bouquet will be going straight in to a vase on a table when the ceremony is over, peonies aren't cheap, even dried! :haha: 

Took LO suit shopping the other day and he hated the shirt and tie thing, and I think he looked weird, so we're looking at other options. Possibly just a smart shirt and cardigan or tweed blazer with mismatched tweed trousers and brogues, but I'm not too sure.


----------



## emyandpotato

Mummy May said:


> I prefer the morning room, love the big window/door thing at the end lol! Xx

Yeah I'm a total sucker for that window too!


----------



## emyandpotato

Here are my outfit ideas for LO.

This I love. Casual but would look smart enough with amazing brogues and slightly turned up trousers with a flash of bright sock. Could wear a granddad shirt underneath so he'd be smart enough for the reception if he wanted his jumper off. Which he always does. He's sleeping blanketless now, weird kid. 


Spoiler
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/a0aaf0b14480da489b9c61c23c15bfb0_zps0bc90668.jpg

This is what I mean by granddad shirt. I wonder if it'd look cool with skinny tweed trousers and blazer?! I guess it's a try and see sort of thing! 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/learbabyshirt_browncheck_zps65fae589.jpg 

Final look would be similar to this though I imagine, but different colours etc... 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/dsc_2946_copy_zpsf2fabb24.jpg

Or maybe just with a cardigan (or both cardigan and blazer, it'll be winter) so it looks similar to this... 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/12e55795c90d533d94cd7ca6fad4d562_zps544e306b.jpg

Or I could get him a smarter version of this sort of outfit? Again very casual but smart enough (maybe) and comfortable. Skip the hat obviously.


Spoiler
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/7edab02db75604f694616aa7bb5b033e_zpsee5c2fe4.jpg

I also find these two quite cute as inspirations (different colours etc, no jeans) but don't know how I feel about bow ties. I also don't know if I like the closed neck button up shirt without a tie, but ties don't suit him... could an open neck button up or granddad shirt replace it?! 


Spoiler
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/tumblr_mdz5ufU3zy1rtja90o1_500_zps831acff4.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/221f601ceac146fc30dc7a0b3d5abce6_zps493cb5fe.jpg

WOW the pointless crap that is suddenly so important is incredible :dohh: Next blog post I do for VSH is so gonna be about all the total trivia I can't help but obsess over.


----------



## Mummy May

I love the top one the most :) lots of trivial things but they're important! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Top one is gorgeous isn't it. Do you think it'll be okay with a tweed jacket over? It will be winter after all. Hopefully no one will care he isn't in a suit. He's only teeny after all!


----------



## louandivy

I love the top outfit!


----------



## louandivy

And if anyone judged a 2 year old for not being in a suit they have pretty questionable priorities i would say :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

Today me and my dad have been making the teepee for the wedding. Starting with just the one, think it's all I'll need. We're doing it pretty big, so that it can seat maybe four people close together on the floor, and can allow a man to just about stand up. Do just like a decorative little hideout really that'll add to the theme. 

We have the frame but I don't know what fabric to use. Do I use an ivory silk sort of fabric, or a mustard-olive colour velvet like my tablecloths, or some sort of tapestry print fabric?! Or something totally different? What would you use?


----------



## Mummy May

I can't help with fabric but I cannot wait to see it! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

So I think Rory's outfit is decided. We got a tweed blazer from Next's autumn collection. It's 18-24 months but still too big! Hopefully he'll grow in to it! Also getting him one of those granddad shirts, and then a skinny jumper like in that photo to wear over it, and then getting some tweed trousers with braces. I need some brogues but can't find any anywhere! Also thinking maybe a yellow sock peeking out? 

Had a talk with my parents the other day about things and I feel much better that it will be okay. Food wise they're gonna sort the menu out but are sticking mostly to what I wanted. For the evening buffets we're going for hot dogs with a veg option, but like nice hot dogs, honestly! Like this:

I'm a bit worried too that people are gonna drop out at the last minute cos of the distance and people are being weird with their RSVPs but I really hope not! I'm considering looking at coach hire to make it easier but don't know how on earth to go about this, anyone know!?

Also, I have built up my collection of plates so I have 40, so only a few more to get. Okay that sounds really silly but I was so stressed about having enough! Went to a car boot sale this morning though and got 20 for under a tenner!


----------



## Mummy May

Weird in what way? I thought people were paying for rooms? Rory's outfit sounds lovely and yellow socks would be fab!

Why don't you just email coach ompanies and ask for some quotes? Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I have, they haven't got back yet :dohh: If we do go for a coach though I might ask MIL nicely if she'll sort that out cos it'll be for that side and going from her home town. I don't mean pay, but just sort out who's going and maybe ask each person to pay £20 towards it or something. I can't deal with yet another thing to organise! 

People are, but some people keep saying they want a room but aren't paying, and I feel really rude saying I need the cash like now. And other people have said yes in their RSVP and then gone and said no and then said yes so I'm really worried! But I guess at the end of the day our families will be there and hopefully our closest friends at least so it'll still be special.


----------



## emyandpotato

Also, I need some sort of paper holder or frame or something to hold small signs saying things like 'seating plan' and next to the record player telling people to be their own DJ, and another by the guest book. Ideally I'd have something like this but I can't find them reasonably priced:https://fleaingfrance.bigcartel.com/product/siegel-vintage-store-display-stands

I have these already, which I actually use as Christmas ornaments at the moment, but I was wondering if they'd go okay with the theme with small signs in them, or if it'd look weird? I'm not sure. https://www.nkuku.com/Item/Kitchen_-AND-_Dining~View_All/ZU23/Zuri_Place_Name_Set.html


----------



## emyandpotato

We just hired the projector! Phew, one less thing to do!


----------



## xemmax

Coach hire wise you need to email them all of the details including time and time of return, if you're struggling to get responses by email then call them as it's easy for them to give you a quote when they have all the information they'll need. DF owns a coach company and I answer a lot of enquiries myself but you need exact details of passenger numbers/times/returns/number of pick up and drop off locations etc to know exact costs.

I love the place name holders and think they would go beautifully!


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks! Emma I was wondering do you have a rough estimate of how much a coach would be for 20 people (maybe 30) going from Hull to Yeovil picking up on a Tuesday morning and returning Thursday evening? Sorry if you have no idea but thought I'd ask! No idea what I should expect to pay. I did email them all the times, dates and numbers but no reply as of yet, I'd call but I really hate phones.


----------



## xemmax

I just asked Nick and he said if it was his company he would charge £1200 for 20 or 30 people regardless, the reason being driving laws mean a driver can only drive for 10 hours a day and in a coach (which are speed limited to 62mph) it would likely take longer than that with traffic to get there and back in one day, meaning you'd have to pay for the driver to stay down there, plus his accommodation/meals. Also it has to be a big charge to cover the potential loss of jobs when the bus is down there but not moving. He says the best thing to do is to put the details in here:

https://www.coachhirecomparison.co.uk/

A bigger company that has a lot of staff may be able to put 2 drivers on the job and therefore be able to drive it back to Hull the same day, which will cut costs and you might be able to get it for just under a grand. So if you can get a bigger company that might be better for you on a job this size.


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks! Definitely not an option then. I was thinking like £400 absolute max.


----------



## xemmax

To be fair I didn't realise it was so far, 281 miles!

Nick says £400 would be about the cost of the fuel alone. You could always look at hiring your own minibuses, if a driver has passed their test before 1997 they can drive up to a 17 seater, would cost around £70-90 a day plus fuel.


----------



## xemmax

Have you put an enquiry through that website because one just came through for Hulland, Derbyshire? I thought it was Hull? From Hulland it would be cheaper x


----------



## emyandpotato

It is from Hull, I don't know why it's saying from Hulland?! :wacko:


----------



## Mummy May

:hugs: bless you, defo pass the job on. You have enough to deal with! Hope you get it sorted soon xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks hun! 

Today's updates: Bought the shirt, socks and shoes for Rory's outfit. Will get a picture when they arrive. Also, I'm down to 9 stone! SO happy. But at the same time I still have so much to go that it feels I'll never get there. Gonna try my dress on again at 8.5 stone and see how much I have left, hopefully not too much! Also, going to a vintage market tomorrow to find my bracelet, ring, and headpiece. For the latter I've settled on something like a halo band, but sparkly. And I got some velvet and lace ribbon to tie from my giant balloons. Gonna do two strands on each, hopefully it'll look okay!


----------



## Mummy May

Yey for shopping! And well done on your weight loss, that's fantastic! Xx


----------



## Mummy May

How's everything coming together? Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Mummy May said:


> How's everything coming together? Xx

So sorry, have just seen this! Okay thanks. I've nearly gotten things sorted but it's the last few DIY jobs that are stressing me out a bit, and I keep putting them off cos I'm just so tried/busy/can't be bothered! Start uni again tomorrow and my OH now has a full time job (pot washing, load of good that degree was :dohh: ) so I really don't know where I'll find the time but at least most stuff is done. 

Not certain what I have to update cos I'm totally lost in what I've told you guys but my most recent development is that I decided to use some antique letter holders to hold the sign about the guest book, and the one about the table plan. I got these: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/152091997?ref=fb2_tnx_image

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/152091998?ref=fb2_tnx_image

Weight loss is going okay, I'm about 8'10. I feel huge still though. Not happy. I'm having a week off this week just for my own sanity and then getting back on my diet, in hopes of losing about another stone (which sounds loads but it'd make my BMI about 18.5 and trust me I look MASSIVE right now, so unhappy with myself). 

Oh and I need a little advice! I'm having trouble getting exact numbers cos some guests are being annoyingly unsure about whether they'll be coming. I have 40 plates so far, all different, but all with a willow pattern sort of theme (mostly blue and white, but not all). The numbers might stay around 40 or may go up to about 60 (though probably nowhere near that many!) and what I'm wondering is whether to find another load of plates or whether to use five or so of the venues which can be seen here:https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=411441932289176&set=o.307106799382506&type=1&ref=nf). Do you think they would go with the patterned plates and the velvet table cloths? I can't decide! 

Oh and Mummy May thank you so much for sharing my article, was so lovely of you!


----------



## Mummy May

I like those plates, it's so annoying that they won't just give you a yes or no answer though! I'm dreading all that (not that I've even finished my invites to give people lol).
Ooh I thought your article was fab, I had a good chuckle at it! You're very witty when you write, not sure whether its intentional or not but it was a really good read! 
A week off the diet is probably just what you need to be honest, it does wear you down. I'm going to make a more conscious effort from today to try and lose a stone, I've just stayed the same weight for a while and I don't wanna be the fattest person on my hen do (shallow I know lol) xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I guess it's my fault for booking a wedding in Somerset when our guests are mostly in the North, but to be fair we didn't even know where we would be living when we booked it, it could have been that we were in Cornwall or something, so we figured the whole country was fair game :dohh: Oh well, guess it's like a destination wedding; the people who really matter will be there (I hope!). 

So the blue rimmed plates are okay? 

Thank you, that's so lovely of you! I wish I could speak as easily as I could write, I'm so socially awkward! 

I know what you mean, my big sister is going on a diet and I am like WHAT?! How dare you, what if I'm the chubbiest person at my own wedding?! And I'm not the sort of person who can pull of chubby either. Since the last time I posted here I had three massive binge days. And then I felt really really gross. So back on my diet now. I'm down to 8'9. I really don't look it though. Tried my dress on and it fits but it's tight around my tummy which obviously isn't a good look (I'm not being paranoid, my mum agreed) so hopefully the last stone will come off of tummy mostly. And maybe a little bit off of my bingo wings, and a lot off of my chubby face, and then I'll be sorted! I think I will forever celebrate my anniversary as never having to wear a wedding dress again day!


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh bless you! I'm sure on the day it will be amazing :) xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Please could I get some quick advice?

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/17381148535242651/

If I have my hair like this but slightly curlier maybe, do I add a hair accessory? Not having a veil nor necklace or earrings but dress is quite detailed with all the lace. Got a large amber and silver ring and two bracelets. If so, what do I add? A headband style thing, a clip, a large thingy at the front of my head? I am at my wits end with this :dohh: I am so sorry I ask so many dumb questions and I know I'm totally indecisive about my hair. I want someone to decide for me :(

I found this, what do you think of using it in my hair?https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/154031373/large-victorian-french-paste-crescent


----------



## Mummy May

That hair style is lovely, I would defo wear something in it, love the thing you posted from etsy but I would maybe go for something slightly bigger. I don't know. There's so many hard decisions aren't there. Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I was thinking bigger but I have no idea what and everything that I love costs a fortune, so that's not an option. I found this but don't know if it's me :shrug: 
https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_087010160687_-1


----------



## Mummy May

I'm not sure either, that old go either way. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1920s-Ar...new-wedding-hair-slide-diamante-/231063125377

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/161...age=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/158...cet=1920s+hair+accessory&ga_view_type=gallery

I'm not sure any of those are you either but old potentially look quite elegant when put together. I've got an idea in my head but couldn't find anything like it xx


----------



## emyandpotato

The first one is gorgeous! I wish I didn't live in the middle of nowhere right now, would be much easier to try things on! Oh how I miss Manchester!


----------



## Mummy May

I know what you mean!! Maybe a day trip is in order - much better to see in real life xx


----------



## MyWildHeart

Been stalking for a while but never have time to post.. Everything on your Pinterest makes me swoon! Your wedding is going to be beautiful!

As for the hairstyle, I would probably add something elegant but simple, a slim circlet headband, perhaps.. X


----------



## emyandpotato

Few updates:

I am officially DONE with buying things for the tables. Thank god! Got all my cutlery, plates, serving trays, glasses etc etc etc.

Rory's outfit is finished, will post a picture later. Chris's outfit is finished too. He's gonna completely with his own personal style and is having a tweed blazer, darker tweed trousers, navy shirt, green tie, mustard yellow socks, and some quirky brown brogues. 

As for me, I'm all done I think, the only thing I need is underwear and possibly a hair piece. I've decided not to adjust my dress, I just can't be bothered! Will post a photo of all my jewellery later. Underwear wise I am looking for some Spanx in an XS but I can't find any anywhere! I may just bandage my tummy though and hope for a good effect. Have also ordered one of those body wrap kits that make you lose toxins and water weight before an event. Obviously it's a short term thing but if I use it right before I put my dress on I'll hopefully look a tiny bit thinner! 

Feeling much better about the whole thing now that people are definitely coming. Unfortunately it's not everyone by any means- a lot of Chris's friends can't be bothered which is really sad. But there'll be enough people there to make it special and we're both really looking forward to it now.

Not many big jobs left really. Have been designing the boxes and need to print those off and stick them together which is a big task but hopefully will be okay. Also need to finish the tipi which won't take long but need to get round to it! And then finish making the table cloths and buy the food and drink, but that's it I think apart from little bits like making place settings etc. 

Very excited/nervous! Can;t believe it's less than a month to go. Starting a boot camp/detox routine tomorrow to shift this last stone so my dress actually looks okay.


----------



## emyandpotato

MyWildHeart said:


> Been stalking for a while but never have time to post.. Everything on your Pinterest makes me swoon! Your wedding is going to be beautiful!
> 
> As for the hairstyle, I would probably add something elegant but simple, a slim circlet headband, perhaps.. X

Thank you :flower: A circlet is what I was thinking, but I can't find one I like and can afford.


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh I'm so glad its all coming together nicely now! Chris's outfit sounds lovely. Can't wait to see everything put together! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

So I'm trying to do the seating plan... Nightmare! Just how?! Doesn't make it any easier than some people are STILL maybes :dohh: Anyone a seating plan genius?


----------



## Mummy May

I'm actually annoyed for you!! When are they giving you a definite answer? Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I have JUST received an RSVP from my aunt and uncle who have known about the wedding since January... and they're not coming... Fine, but they could have bothered to tell me months ago! Still waiting on Chris's useless friends, and from a couple of mine who aren't sure of arrangements. And most RSVPs I have through having chased them up, hardly anyone has bothered to reply off of their own backs :( So infuriating! I've just counted the non-RSVPs out now. If they reply or show up I'll stick them at the end of some table, and they've well and truly missed out on rooms!


----------



## emyandpotato

My jewellery. Not for everyone but I am happy with it! Ring will be my new wedding ring, but gonna keep my old one (plain silver band) for times when I need something simple, like sports or if my job says so. Bangle is my mum's, gonna be my something borrowed. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/IMG_1387_zpsd984b914.jpg

Rory's outfit. Jumper is for after the ceremony to play in but I love the colour and it matches his socks. These aren't his trousers- he has tweed ones but they're in the wash. But yeah, overall effect. Blazer is 12-18 months and still too big :dohh: Please excuse my very grumpy boy!

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/IMG_1386_zps521eca60.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/IMG_1382_zps29807686.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/IMG_1384_zps8e1324ce.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/IMG_1383_zps4548b422.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh he looks fab!!!bless him! I love the bangle too, very nice. Seeing what trouble you're having with RSVP's is making me quite glad to send mine out slightly early. Might not make a difference but fingers crossed xx


----------



## Tasha

Jewellery is gorgeous and Rory is just adorable <3


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you both! It didn't help me Lucy, some of the earliest invites were the latest to reply! And I've only had two postal RSVPs out of about 50 :dohh:


----------



## Mummy May

Oh I have no hope then lol! How you feeling about I all? Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Okay, it's not on my mind too much, I'm just like subconsciously stressed about it all! More bothered about my weight at the moment, it's like an all-consuming fear that I'm going to be fat :nope:


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh Hun :hugs: I know nothing I can say will help, but you really aren't fat. How far off your target are you now? Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Not by BMI standards but I just am. I know it's so vain to obsess over it but I am just so embarrassed. I'm 8.5 stone and I hoped by this point I'd be close but I'm not at all. Only four weeks left so I can manage a stone at absolute maximum and that's it :nope: I spent four days last week just eating everything so I gained quite a bit then which set me back. Sorry :( How's your planning going hun?


----------



## Mummy May

Oh I thought you had made your target 8! But you have still done so well and its not vain at all - its your wedding day and you want to look perfect!! Our planning is going well, though I keep spending valuble money on things like Michael Buble and James Arthur tickets, I am very naughty but I will be getting a good pay on Monday so fingers crossed that will set me back on track xx


----------



## emyandpotato

That sounds amazing! I know what you mean, I keep accidentally buying Christmas presents- in fact I'm almost done for Rory- and I really shouldn't be spending money in case I need emergency last minute Spanx or something! 

Yeah I set my goal to 8, but I really can't see myself being any less disgusting minus only seven pounds. I will see in two weeks I guess :shrug:


----------



## Mummy May

You will just see, but at least your dress fits. I'm sure you will look amazing but I know it's all aout how you feel inside. Hopefully my weight is on the move again if I can stop being a pig! Are you pretty much sorted with everything now? Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I will give it a week and try it on and see. Who knows, I might be okay with 115 :shrug: Good luck with your weight loss! Though I've seen your recent photos and you don't look like you have much to lose! How much are you aiming for? Still have lots of things to do but for some reason I don't feel overwhelmed with it, though I probably should! I did have a nightmare last night that I'd chosen peep toe shoes though. Was very relieved when I woke up and realised I hadn't :wacko:


----------



## Mummy May

I would like another stone! To me I feel huge haha. I had a wedding nightmare last night too! It was awful!! Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh no, what happened? They're horrible! I always get them before Christmas too and dream that the day will be a disaster. I guess we all feel way bigger than we look to others. A stone isn't too bad though, you gonna start after Christmas?


----------



## Mummy May

No I've started already, I'm 3lb down already so would like another 11lb I guess! Ohh everything went wrong, like everything. Xx


----------



## emyandpotato

It's impossible for EVERYTHING to go wrong, surely?! It'll be fine! And if something small goes wrong I'm sure you'll just find it funny on the day.


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah it won't all go wrong its just my mind playing tricks on me lol! xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Okay so I think Rory needs new trousers, I don't like the ones he has. Do I go with the light ones with braces or the others? And if I go for the non-braces ones should I get him some braces? 
https://www.zara.com/uk/en/kids/boy-(2-14-years)/trousers/checked-trousers-c510037p1293042.html
https://www.zara.com/uk/en/kids/baby-boy-(3-36-months)/trousers/-c269289p1455071.html


----------



## Mummy May

I like them both, no help I know! The ones without braces are more grown up if you know what I mean? I think they might go better with your theme xx


----------



## lovelylaura

I like the one's with braces, but thats just because i love braces ha!. Not long left now hope its all going to plan x


----------



## emyandpotato

I love the braces too, but the darker ones are probably nicer in colour. Think I'll get the dark ones and maybe look for some braces somewhere too! Thanks guys. Ohh and I finished the boxes last night! Will post a photo later.


----------



## emyandpotato

Tried my dress on today for my best friend and did my hair and makeup properly too and I feel so much better now. I think I've lost a bit more weight and am now 8.5 but the difference in my dress was massive- I look okay in it now! :happydance: Also they told me not go wear a veil and keep my hairpiece simple (I was gonna get a silver wreathe but they said it was best simple). So my outfit is all sorted now, just for a bit of last minute weight loss and toning, hoping for about 8lbs just to make me completely comfortable for the photos and stuff. Feeling much better now! Gonna write my vows and thank you letter to my parents tonight, and possibly finish my tablecloths. Getting so excited, two weeks!


----------



## Mummy May

Eep not long! So glad you feel better about your dress hun :hugs: Its coming round so quickly, its mental isn't it!! Have you got everyones RSVP's now? xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Haha nope! One person dropped out today, two friends are blanking me, and another isn't sure so I've just crossed them off the list and if they show they can sit on the floor cos I've had enough! Thanks, me too, takes such a weight off knowing I don't feel absolutely gross in what I have to wear.


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah sod them, they've left it far too late! I reminded all J's friends last night that they need to RSVP or they won't be getting a seat haha. I have 3 back already though now. What did you do about Rory's trousers? xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I was scared of doing that incase no one RSVPed and we had no guests! But it's worked out well, gonna be small but lovely and just enough people. Went for the darker ones in the end! They look lovely although they're a little big, but they didn't come smaller than 2-3 years.


----------



## maryp0ppins

Bloody hell how can you be not sure at this stage?!
If she turns up say sorry she didnt rsvp so you havent allowed a space and food for her. So rude!


----------



## emyandpotato

Few photos of little bits...

Little welcome notes and timetables/info for guests rooms:

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/IMG_1392_zps90fe6bf9.jpg
Some of our boxes:

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/IMG_1389_zps73c613e8.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/IMG_1388_zpsf989ecec.jpg


Seating plan is made up of 50 of these, which I've sawed to have a slit to hold paper:

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/IMG_1390_zps5f0a8a81.jpg

The velvet underneath is our tablecloths, all finished! What do you think?

I am 115lbs now. Was in a Next changing room today getting a minimiser bra and realised I am still massive. But I guess it's too late to do much now. Photoshop it is then :cry: Other than that I'm sorted, though I accidentally bit all of my nails off. Ah well, short nails are in, right?! 

Oh and I made my wedding cake! Just did a cheesecake with edible flower buds infused within it. Looks quite cool. In the freezer at the moment waiting. Also gonna make a little lavender cupcake for each guest as a favour, but put it in their room to eat on arrival.


----------



## Mummy May

Everything looks amazing! I think Next changing rooms are the worst, totally unflattering!! Xx


----------



## lovelylaura

It looks amazing! Can i get an invite?! haha. Seriously it looks really good so much effort has been put into it. I hope you have a truly magical day. Not long now! can't wait for photo's x


----------



## emyandpotato

Mummy May said:


> Everything looks amazing! I think Next changing rooms are the worst, totally unflattering!! Xx

:haha: Thanks, I'll keep telling myself that :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

lovelylaura said:


> It looks amazing! Can i get an invite?! haha. Seriously it looks really good so much effort has been put into it. I hope you have a truly magical day. Not long now! can't wait for photo's x

Thank you! Yeah I'm really excited for the photos too so I can show it all off, but at the same time really nervous cos I'm so unphotogenic!


----------



## emyandpotato

Tried my dress on yesterday and it was fine aside from me being a bit bloated. But the thing is I tried to take a photo and on camera I look massive. So now I'm freaking out I'm gonna look huge when everyone else takes photos, not to mention the professional ones! So... :blush: .... do I look massive in this photo? I'm 115lbs and I look about 140 on the photo, I don't understand it! You can say that yes, I look the 140 I'm seeing, I won't be offended if you say yes and I don't want fake compliments, just to know if I dare even walk down the aisle. I feel so confused! Sorry I know this is so vain and dumb :nope: 


Spoiler
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/photo_zps89fb9dd6.jpg


----------



## Logan's Mum

Wow.... you look AMAZING! Very slim and elegant, you deffo suit the dress : ) I know when i feel bloated I feel massive too. Maybe take some water retention pills? As they are herbal they are not harmful, and might help your confidence? You deffo don't look bloated, but doing something about it might help you? Hope that makes sense, trying to get baby to sleep and knackered! Haha! X


----------



## emyandpotato

Yeah was planning on getting some! Thanks hun. Not even the bloating so much as as soon as I take a photo the camera me has gained 2 stone. Or that's how I feel. Every bride goes through this, right?! :dohh:


----------



## Mummy May

To me you look tiny, and amazing xxx


----------



## lovelylaura

You look amazing! love the dress. I don't think you need worry at all. xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you both! I am sorry for the drama! Have been driving my sister mental for weeks by showing her photos of other brides with the same dress and making her analyse them in comparison to me and guess their weights (this one being my fave as she's my height and has the same size dress https://www.oncewed.com/used-wedding-dresses/kristene/)... I cannot wait for next Thursday and getting ALL of the food.


----------



## lovelylaura

Shit its a size 6! Well done hun! there is no way i could ever imagine fitting in something that small. You look exactly the same build as the person in that dress you have nothing to worry about!! Enjoy eating on the day lol. You'll probably lose a stupid amount of weight the week before because the stress just seems to eat you, so you'll look perfect in it. x


----------



## emyandpotato

This IS the week before :haha: I get married Wednesday! I had GAINED this morning?! Heartbroken! But I'm gonna be stupid with my intake this week and hopefully drop loads of water weight so I'll look thinner even if I'm not. It's not a size 6, it's an American size 6 which is a UK 10 but with wedding dress sizes being a little smaller it comes up as an 8. I wish I was a 6!


----------



## Mummy May

Just noticed you fb status, have you sorted your spanx issue? xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Well sort of. I'm really upset cos I searched everywhere for the Slim Cognito ones in XS because they're super strength but were sold out in my size even on the Spanx website. A month after waiting for these ones and emailing to no reply they tell me I won't be getting them. Oh, but they can send me a size small instead. -_-

My niece picked me up some Primark ones in the smallest size from Manchester and has posted them though, and just before that I bought some normal strength Spanx from somewhere else so hopefully if I wear them both I'll be okay!

I feel like I'm leading a double life here... Sat flicking between the window in which I have my ongoing philosophy essay on, and then my totally vain self obsessed posts on another! :dohh:


----------



## Mummy May

Its not self obsessed, its your big day and everything has to be perfect xx


----------



## lovelylaura

Oh my god how quick has it gone :wacko: Get those spanx on you'll feel amazing size 8 is still bloody good :thumbup: Have a lovely day and stop worrying about the weight now not much more you can do about it :flower:


----------



## emyandpotato

After all the kerfuffle I have now ended up with three pairs! :haha: And for anyone else looking to buy Spanx, Tesco ones are as strong as the real deal! 

I leave for Somerset tomorrow. Just feel sick and weird and bleurgh with nerves and probably hunger. But everything is done (bar an essay due in on Thursday but I just cannot concentrate!) so fingers crossed it goes to plan and looks lovely and everything runs smoothly. Pretty darn excited for the wedding breakfast too! How I have missed real food! :haha:

Oh and my last job today was to finish my teepee, which in the end I used olive green velvet and gold tassels for, so it's the same as my tablecloths. I do have a photo but it looks awful on it so I will probably wait for the professional ones.

Thank you all so much for the help and support and kind words, it's meant a lot just having people to ramble to! And Lucy you must send me your address so I can send you a Christmas card for being especially wonderful!


----------



## Mummy May

I was just coming to write to you!! Wanted to wish you the best best of luck and hope everything goes fantastically (which I'm sure it will!) Cannot wait to hear about it when you get home xx


----------



## maryp0ppins

I hope all went well and it was exactly how you dreamt it would be!!


----------



## Tasha

I hope you had an amazing day xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you all for the well wishes! It went really well, with a few little hiccups but the day itself was good I think! Obviously don't have photos yet but here are the instagrams from our hashtag: https://www.facebook.com/amyk.hamps...10153392285620541.1073741835.593935540&type=3


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow Emy, you look absolutely beautiful. The dress suited you perfectly. Your day looks stunning <3


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you Tasha! :flower:

Okay, will update now as stuck in a hotel room in the dark and silence cos can't wake/leave Rory, so nothing better to do- great excuse for it :haha:

Basically, Tuesday and Wednesday were the most stressful days of my life. I was running around feeling as if I was literally having a seizure and couldn't think and felt sick just from stress and the sheer amount of stuff I had to do, it was crazy! Couldn't even see straight! Setting up took soo much longer than I thought, and my mum arrived with half of my set up gear 5 hours late which didn't exactly help! Did eventually get it all done on Wednesday and could hurriedly go and and fix my hair and makeup, and managed to only be ten minutes late for my vows!

A fair few bits went wrong, but it worked out okay I guess. The main mess ups were probably silly to everyone else but gave me heart attacks! 

First of all, I had to wash one of my table cloths (I made four 5 metre ones and they joined in the middle of the 10 metre trestles) and on the day I realised it was a slightly different colour to the other, equalling a mini melt down and emergency placements of the world's largest cloche over the join to hide it. In the end though it wasn't noticeable by the candle light. 

Then there were the tables. I got them from Virginia's Vintage Hire and they were all okay but the legs were so big they made sitting so awkward it was horrible! also you could see the legs which I wasn't happy about but with all the chairs around it wasn't too bad I guess, but not as perfect as I was hoping. Might have also shoved people closer together cos it would have forced people to be sociable! I felt that people could have talked more, but maybe I'm paranoid!

Also I didn't get time to do half the stuff I wanted getting ready wise. Was so rushed! My nails were chipped and didn't even care. Didn't do my body wrap, or tan, or even fix my makeup as I wanted, and I lost track of diet pills ages ago! Oh and I gave up on tattoo coverage, but looking at the photos I can't even see it. It was okay in the end and I felt nice but it would have been good to have some time to chill and just pamper myself and look pretty! Also wanted some alone time to get a good selfie in my dress :haha: Just cos I hate photos so I thought I'd at least get one I loved, but didn't have time! In fact when my photographer turned up I hadn't even brushed my teeth- Chris went off with the bloody toothbrush and paste!!!- and I was incredibly embarrassed at making her wait, as well as the mess in the room, as Rory had been pretending the sheep skin rugs were real, rideable, sheep... 

Something else I am still stressing about- no idea why!!- is that my mum didn't use my five favourite platters for food, and used vile ones from the venue. In fact, she didn't let me set up the buffet table at all and said to trust her, which was fair enough, but I was kind of upset about it as they could have been used elsewhere, but never mind! I'm a bit worried about the whole set up actually, in hindsight, as it was nice but in the end I was so tired and stressed that I just did a half arsed job on the tables and I'm worried. Plus had to use white table cloths on the buffet tables ( :cry: ), obviously the end of the world... But then the general look with the teepee and balloons and stuff I think worked well. 

Probably my main concern was the general atmosphere. Obviously I never set it up in a traditional way, with the three courses and then a disco, as that's not us, but I did worry in the end about our way not being 'right'. I dunno... People were just doing their own thing after the buffet, with some sitting at tables talking, some playing pool, some in the cinema, some toasting crumpets (which we had to move to the library as the fire in the ballroom didn't work :cry: ), and some in the basement disco room. It was cool but strange as it felt more like a house party than a wedding, but I personally enjoyed it, just was a bit worried about everyone else, as rooms looked kind of empty when 40 people were spread across the whole house! Someone also made a comment about the disco being a flop, but I never planned for a disco, people just went to use the room themselves! I guess it would have been cool if everyone had stayed in the ballroom and danced to the records but hey ho, was good anyway! At one point we all ended up in the playroom and my friend's little girl, Raphi, insisted I ride the rocking horse :haha: I am just hoping no photos of that surface! 

Oh yeah, and we couldn't have Fantastic Mr Fox! :cry: After buying it on iTunes especially, apparently there's copyright thingies on the film itself so it won't play on a projector, which sucked! Plus the projector hire guy was sooo rude and unhelpful to me. In the end we played the 70s The Great Gatsby on silent during the drinks reception with jazz on over it, which made for cool photos, and later put the sound on the film. Around 10 I think we ended up watching Pulp Fiction! :dohh: 

Oh yeah, and our wedding cake- the one I made- broke in transit! :dohh: So we improvised with a chocolate cake, but to be quite honest I was more upset about the table cloths! :haha: 

Possibly the worst thing, and something I'm still angry about, is the attitude of Chris's uncle. He's a huge Arsenal fan, and travels to all of their home and away games- fair enough. The room I had set the cinema up in also had a large Sky TV on the wall, which I'd carefully hidden with a giant ornate and very heavy screen. The TV was on the wall adjacent to the projector screen and the sofas had been moved to face the projector screen and not the telly, obviously. At about half 7 I was sat in the cinema room talking to people and half watching the film, and just enjoying the atmosphere. Plus the kiddos were watching the film and it was just lovely- how I pictured it basically. Chris walked in with his uncle right next to him- I later found out Chris had basically been pressured in to asking- and asked if we could move the ornate screen out of the way so his uncle could watch Arsenal. So basically, ruining the room set up, ruining the film, and ruining the atmosphere. Plus it's my bloody wedding! I felt sooo awkward cos I'm such a push over in situations like that but I actually did say no, cos I paid £150 for my cinema and I was bloody well keeping it! Plus I didn't want the wedding to turn in to a football screening. So his pissy uncle then didn't speak to me all night and insisted on watching the football in the kitchen, so guess where 20 of the wedding guests ended up for half the night?! :cry: :nope: There's even photo evidence, which makes me sooo mad! Apart from that though, it was brilliant! 

Okay, so gotten all the bad bits out of the way, here are my highlights!

The actual ceremony itself was lovely. My uncle did it and did it so well. It was very simple. I'd written it in an antique book and he just read it and it was casual and personal and lovely. We also had three readings which were lovely, especially the Dr Seuss quote, read by our friend Ben, which he made so funny it just made the day. Then we did our own vows, which I was nervous about, but it was easy really, just reading them to Chris. I cried, which I didn't expect, and half the room cried too! Afterwards people kept coming up to me and saying how lovely the vows were, which made my day! Chris's were gorgeous too. Short and sweet and funny, and very 'him', you know? I'm so glad we did our own ceremony. These were mine: 

_When we first met, I wasnt looking for you, but you found me anyway. And you were everything that I didnt know I needed- you were, from the first moment, a friend. Inevitably, I fell absolutely in love with you, and we have since laughed together, cried together, lived, struggled and even hated each other, but you are still, and always will be, my very best friend. You are there to laugh at me when Im being completely irrational, to encourage my weirdness, to make me smile when Im about to scream. You put up with me at my worst, but, most of all, your kindness and easy nature put me at my best.

But it isnt just two that makes up our family. To our little boy you are the whole world. Where I falter, you are there. Your devotion to him, and to our family, inspires me, gives me strength, and melts my heart.

And so, I want to invest my love in you, to honour you, and to cherish you as your wife. I promise to continue to annoy you, to steal your clothes, to take too long getting ready, and to always eat all the Doritos. I promise to hurt when you hurt, and to laugh when you laugh, to listen to you and learn from you, and to guide you through hard times as you guide me. I promise to forever be your confidant and you mine, and to take you as you are and cherish you and our family for always. I love you. 
_

After that we did a joint 'we do' to some simply promises, and that was that! Oh, and my sister sung as we walked in, which was fantastic, everyone thought we were playing a CD and were so shocked! But it made it that bit more personal. Rory even walked down the aisle, which was a shock! But yeah, ceremony was absolutely amazing! 

After that we had the drinks reception with the speeches. My dad's speech was wonderful, it really was lovely and everyone commented on it. Chris's was very sweet too but he had to cut it short as he couldn't stop crying, but it was so lovely to see him so happy and emotional. Then we had photos with our very lovely photographer, which was actually much better than I was expecting, and wasn't too awkward! She made me clamber in to the teepee for a photo which was difficult in my dress but I'm actually glad she did because shortly afterwards Raphi commandeered the teepee and our Edwardian deckchair to make a fort and no one else were allowed anywhere near :haha: 

Actually, the children made the wedding. They were so sweet and lovely and lively! I don't understand why anyone bans them from the day?! Both Rory and Raphi, and at times my 11 month old niece, Steph, were running around with the huge balloons, dancing, and generally being the life and soul. At one point we found them both alone in the disco room raving with the blow up air guitars! :haha: They all stayed up as late as we did and were so cheerful the whole time, it just made everything that bit more special, and of course the day was Rory's too- I've never seen him happier, and his speech came on loads just in those two days! 

To be honest, I don't even know where the time went or what we did, but it was a really lovely day! Have so many memories of just little things that I'll be able to cherish forever. And then we have our cards and gifts- which we didn't get many of as he stated that we didn't want any, but people brought regardless to our surprise! Felt completely overwhelmed with love and gratitude with the gifts and cards, as it was so unneeded but so lovely- it was enough for people just to show up! There was also the guest book- the dictionary one (circling the word and note and name in margin) and loads of people used it. It's packed at the moment but cannot wait to unpack it and have a read! 

Overall it was really good. I feel really happy and chilled out and loving seeing all the photos. Having everyone I loved there and being able to show Chris how much I loved him was just wonderful, and it was much more emotional than I expected. Truly was (from ceremony onwards, we won't talk about the morning :haha: ) the best day of my life! Might not have been the sort of wedding everyone would go for but it was perfect for us. 

I'm sure there's loads more but for now I can't think of anything. Will update when I get my proper photos! Thank you all so much for the help in putting it together!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## lovelylaura

Congratulations! sounds really lovely! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Congratulations, can't believe how quickly it came round!
Sounds like you had an amazing day!
The pictures look fab!


----------



## emyandpotato

I know, happened so fast! Thanks guys. So excited for the proper photos, anyone know what the usual turnaround for them is? 

Just finished my thank you cards too! Wanted to do them ASAP cos so many people were so truly wonderful and helped so much.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-11-09 at 22.31.44.png
File size: 269.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## geordie_gal

I cant wait to see all your pics you looked gorgeous xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you! Me too, so excited!


----------



## Mummy May

You did look amazing :) I love the pics xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you! Just spoke to our photographer, get our photos this weekend!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

woooooo!


----------

